# Sons of Anarchy - Best Action/Drama on TV



## GHook93

If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!



Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fatality

cool show, i have no pity for Opie, Jax, Clay or Gemma, or any of them. they are all reaping what they have sown when one of them gets killed or some other crap happens. this theme with Jax's dead father is an interesting subplot, and now division in the SAMCRO as Opie's father knows clay tried to hit him will be worth watching as it unravels though for some reason I doubt it will split the club, just becasue writers are like that.


----------



## strollingbones

i saw the first show last night....kinda lost as to who is who to whom.....but i will order it from video place and try to catch up


----------



## Sunni Man

This silly show is about a bunch of immature retards who can't function in society.

In real life they would already be in prison and having their fudge packed by Bubba


----------



## noose4

great show, shakespeare joins a biker gang, its basically hamlet on harleys.


----------



## GHook93

noose4 said:


> great show, shakespeare joins a biker gang, its basically hamlet on harleys.



I read somewhere that was the intent. However, I never read or saw Hamlet so I am unfamiliar with it!


----------



## PoliticalChic

This is my second season following Sons of Anarchy and I am hooked.  I never was a biker fan, but the combination of the story, cast, gore, and so-called code of honor has me tuning in or recording.  I enjoy watching Katey Sagal as Gemma Teller Morrow.  She's as complicated as they come and while I'll never forget her as the sex-starved Peg Bundy from Married With Children, Sagal has come a long way.


----------



## GHook93

PoliticalChic said:


> This is my second season following Sons of Anarchy and I am hooked.  I never was a biker fan, but the combination of the story, cast, gore, and so-called code of honor has me tuning in or recording.  I enjoy watching Katey Sagal as Gemma Teller Morrow.  She's as complicated as they come and while I'll never forget her as the sex-starved Peg Bundy from Married With Children, Sagal has come a long way.



I agree Peggy is a VERY talented actress! Funny how the women of Married with Children did so well and completely knocked of the Peggy and Kelly names! I mean this would be Katie's 3rd successful role on the TV and Christian had some nice movie roles! Yet Ed and Bud washed away after the show (except for some small roles and forgettable movies for Ed)!


----------



## strollingbones

ghook you havent read hamlet?  okay hamlet.. get the cliff notes...then read it with them...


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> ghook you havent read hamlet?  okay hamlet.. get the cliff notes...then read it with them...



Well I didn't read much in highschool and barely used computer back then! In college, truthful all I did was drink and chase tail! I read my textbooks and little else! After college, the books I read were sales and marketing books. Now its law books and conspiracies on the internet! Hamlet is low on the priority list for me!

But common on, did you expect any less from me. I am hotheaded borish arrogant asshole!


----------



## strollingbones

you are a product of schools that no longer teach the classics....take it how you want....


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> you are a product of schools that no longer teach the classics....take it how you want....



Hey now, I read To Kill a Mockingbird, I know Why the Caged Bird Sings, Huck Fin and Romeo and Juliet!


----------



## strollingbones

that is it?  i guess when i was in school...literature held more ...now did you really read them or just watch the movies?

mel gibson does a horrible hamlet...do you realize you miss so many things....not having a good background in literature?


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> But common on, did you expect any less from me. I am hotheaded borish arrogant asshole!


You won't get no arguement about that here


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> that is it?  i guess when i was in school...literature held more ...now did you really read them or just watch the movies?
> 
> mel gibson does a horrible hamlet...do you realize you miss so many things....not having a good background in literature?


I did mention that I only read the cliff notes of those books, correct? I read Star Wars! Does that count as literature. 

Truth is I was a borish football player and Wrestler and didn't put much stock in learning back then! My mission was to have as good of a time as possible and bring to bed as many girls as possible! I also had a little problem back then with pot, shrooms, acid, X and a little coke! Some how I still managed a 2.8 GPA! Blame that on the Chicago school system! But reading back then was more a nuisance that a priority! 

Trust me I am going to tell my son and daughters to do as I say not do as I do! I already made a deal with my daughters that they won't date until they are 25 and save themselves for marriage!


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But common on, did you expect any less from me. I am hotheaded borish arrogant asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get no arguement about that here
Click to expand...


Come on Sunni deep down, you know you have a man-crush on me!


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooooo are you coming out of the closet there....ghook?


----------



## Sunni Man

I always knowed GHook was a homo!!!


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> ooooooooooo are you coming out of the closet there....ghook?



No no, but I always thought sausage tasted good! Opps I slipped up let me take the back!


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> I always knowed GHook was a homo!!!



And I only have eyes for you honey!


----------



## MaggieMae

Sunni Man said:


> This silly show is about a bunch of immature retards who can't function in society.
> 
> In real life they would already be in prison and having their fudge packed by Bubba



LOL ~~ Great fiction, though. In real life they wouldn't be operating so out in the open. It's The Sopranos in black leather jackets. But I like everything FX produces. I was sorry to see some of them not make it ("Dirt"). In Sons, just watching Katy Sagal act is worth it.


----------



## GHook93

MaggieMae said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This silly show is about a bunch of immature retards who can't function in society.
> 
> In real life they would already be in prison and having their fudge packed by Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~~ Great fiction, though. In real life they wouldn't be operating so out in the open. It's The Sopranos in black leather jackets. But I like everything FX produces. I was sorry to see some of them not make it ("Dirt"). In Sons, just watching Katy Sagal act is worth it.
Click to expand...


I am not sure if that is true! They are basing much of the story on the Hell's Angles and Mongols! I don't think any of it is unrealistic at all!


----------



## MaggieMae

GHook93 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This silly show is about a bunch of immature retards who can't function in society.
> 
> In real life they would already be in prison and having their fudge packed by Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~~ Great fiction, though. In real life they wouldn't be operating so out in the open. It's The Sopranos in black leather jackets. But I like everything FX produces. I was sorry to see some of them not make it ("Dirt"). In Sons, just watching Katy Sagal act is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure if that is true! They are basing much of the story on the Hell's Angles and Mongols! I don't think any of it is unrealistic at all!
Click to expand...


No, no, I meant the location being so obvious, with the ATF knowing right where they are and all the guns right inside the door. That part is a tad specious.


----------



## strollingbones

o come on ..name a small town that would tolerate a mc like this?  its is based on hamlet...

<---watched all 13 hours of season 1, yesterday

gemme is the queen gunning for power....clay is the man who murders his brother...to take the throne and the queen....jacks is the young hamlet....torn between loyality to his dead father and loyatily to his mother....tara is not that good an ophelia..but perhaps that will change...

let me find this for you ghook...i kinda feel sorry for you uneducated ass...

Hamlet: The complete text of Hamlet with revenge plot summary, annotations, and character analysis

you will need this:

Hamlet Plot Synopsis

no, dear, i really dont expect you to read all that.....you being a jock kinda explains a lot...

here:

Hamlet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones

did i mention watching all 13 hours of the first season yesterday....

i still have a couple of gaps...but i think i can fill thoses in...how many shows into season 2 are they?


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> did i mention watching all 13 hours of the first season yesterday....
> 
> i still have a couple of gaps...but i think i can fill thoses in...how many shows into season 2 are they?



they have aired 3 so far(I think? )


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have missed the first two...apparently gemme was raped?  and has not told clay.


----------



## strollingbones

why wasnt donna taken care of while opie was in jail for the club?  i dont get that...


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> okay i have missed the first two...apparently gemme was raped?  and has not told clay.



yes as a message from the aryans to the club.


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> why wasnt donna taken care of while opie was in jail for the club?  i dont get that...



if i recall Donna wanted no part of the club


----------



## MaggieMae

strollingbones said:


> why wasnt donna taken care of while opie was in jail for the club?  i dont get that...



The skinheads did it, and they hadn't yet arrived on the scene.


----------



## strollingbones

ooo it was the aryans....last show she ran into the guy..or reconized the tatoo...what else happened the first two shows....


----------



## strollingbones

yea but club rules..donna would have been taken care of ....cause opie served the time....but i digress..what happened the first two shows....


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> yea but club rules..donna would have been taken care of ....cause opie served the time....but i digress..what happened the first two shows....



you can watch the firs 2 episodes of the season here:

Hulu - Sons of Anarchy


----------



## strollingbones

i dont have an account just spill the beans.....


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> i dont have an account just spill the beans.....



i am too lazy to write it in my own words, lol

Sons Of Anarchy Season 2 Episode 1 Recap - EON


> As we mentioned earlier, the second season of  Sons of Anarchy premiered last night and for those of you who may have missed bits, we have a quick recap on the first episode. And according to cinemablend.com, the season opened, with the gang taking target practice.
> 
> While this was going on, the rest of Charming were just going about their usual business. And it looks like SAMCRO has a new threat, by the name of White Power. And Clay and Tig set up a rival gangs drug dealer as a killer, knowing that Opie would want retribution for Donnas death.
> 
> And when another hit goes wrong, Jax positions the body, to make out as if the One-Niners gang had done it. Whilst driving home, Gemma is tricked and then carjacked. She then wakes up in an abandoned warehouse, and it appeared that she was surrounded by masked men.
> 
> Gemma threatens them with her status within the club, but the threats just get ignored. The masked men then ripped her clothes off and raped her repeatedly. But then, a masked AJ Weston apologizes to her and tells her that as long as SOA deal guns in Charming, she wont be safe.



Sons of Anarchy Season 2: Small Tears, recap of episode 2 : In Entertainment



> We are now into season 2 of  Sons of Anarchy, and last night episode 2 aired. The episode, which was titled  Small Tears, saw Gemma refusing to be taken to the hospital, after being beaten and gang raped in the season 2 premiere last week.
> 
> According to avclub.com, she doesnt want Clay or the others to find out, because if they do it will be all out war. And when Alvarez finds the corpse with nine fingers, he decides that it is time to go to war. The only thing Clay can do to help is to offer Laroy the guns.
> 
> And it appears that Weston was upset, after learning that Gemma hadnt told Clay or the others about the rape. And Jax stepped in to help in last nights episode, when the town porn director Luann, had her equipment confiscated by the feds.



there is more about the episodes in the links, i dont think hulu costs anything. i would reccommend watching the episodes on line, they are really good.


----------



## Lumpy 1

GHook93 said:


> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I think it's a great show but in my area their screwing it up with too many commercials, allot more than the 1st season.


----------



## Fatality

Lumpy 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great show but in my area their screwing it up with to many commercials, allot more than the 1st season.
Click to expand...


DVR, and fast fwrd


----------



## MaggieMae

Lumpy 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great show but in my area their screwing it up with to many commercials, allot more than the 1st season.
Click to expand...


It's always harder for FX to find sponsors with all the sex, language and violence you won't see anywhere else except PPV.


----------



## MaggieMae

Fatality said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great show but in my area their screwing it up with to many commercials, allot more than the 1st season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DVR, and fast fwrd
Click to expand...


Yup. I don't watch any evening television. It all gets recorded, then marathon TV on weekends.


----------



## ncarolinadixie

"I am not sure if that is true! They are basing much of the story on the Hell's Angles and Mongols! I don't think any of it is unrealistic at all! "


Are you basing this statement on the totally hyped up crud you watch on TV about MC's? While I am hooked on SoA they are in no way close to how a real MC is today . To many things they do are against  MC protocal in so many ways. Things like tennis shoes while riding, wearing colors in a car, and a few others are just the hype that are the making of a good FICTION television show to draw in the viewers.


----------



## strollingbones

okay last night caught me up a bit..the league and all....i couldnt believe clay threaten to kill jacks...and my my how that baby has grown...its like a soap opera baby....premature yesterday grown by the end of the season


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> o come on ..name a small town that would tolerate a mc like this?  its is based on hamlet...
> 
> <---watched all 13 hours of season 1, yesterday
> 
> gemme is the queen gunning for power....clay is the man who murders his brother...to take the throne and the queen....jacks is the young hamlet....torn between loyality to his dead father and loyatily to his mother....tara is not that good an ophelia..but perhaps that will change...
> 
> let me find this for you ghook...i kinda feel sorry for you uneducated ass...
> 
> Hamlet: The complete text of Hamlet with revenge plot summary, annotations, and character analysis
> 
> you will need this:
> 
> Hamlet Plot Synopsis
> 
> no, dear, i really dont expect you to read all that.....you being a jock kinda explains a lot...
> 
> here:
> 
> Hamlet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I am glad to have you sympathies! Thanks!


----------



## Fatality

funny to see opie backing clay and helping to rescue tig, the guy that killed his wife, all the while slowly turning his back on jax. now with the threat from clay it looks like jax may end up going it alone as his only backup in the club is piney.


----------



## GHook93

Lumpy 1 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great show but in my area their screwing it up with too many commercials, allot more than the 1st season.
Click to expand...


Commercials pay the bills!


----------



## strollingbones

how loyal do you think  gemme will be to clay when he no longer can ride and has to stop down as leader of the soa?  when will jacks realize clay had something to do with his fathers death?


----------



## strollingbones

why am i the only one who notices how big the fucking kid has gotten?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> why am i the only one who notices how big the fucking kid has gotten?



Because that always happens in TV shows. Remember Growing Pains. That kid went from a new born to age 8 in one season!


----------



## strollingbones

didnt watch growing pains...i hate when they speed the kid up....but what do you think gemme will do ...as clay no longer can grip the grips and hit the road...is the fact that the league raped gemme not a sign that the wolves are at the door cause clay is weak?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> didnt watch growing pains...i hate when they speed the kid up....but what do you think gemme will do ...as clay no longer can grip the grips and hit the road...is the fact that the league raped gemme not a sign that the wolves are at the door cause clay is weak?



Since I am uncultured and didn't read Hamlet I can only speculate.
Scenarios:
(1) If Gemma did not know about Clay killing Jax's Dad (assuming Clay did kill him), then if she finds out, yes she will go with Jax
(2) If Jax just assumes control then she will stay with Clay


----------



## Sunni Man

I wonder if there are any jewish bikers or biker gangs?

If not, then why not?


----------



## strollingbones

wee bit touchy about not reading much arent ya jock boy....

if its true to hamlet...jacks loses...all the way around


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> I wonder if there are any jewish bikers or biker gangs?


Yes they are called bankes, brokers, doctors and lawyers for Harley! There are Jews in everything is that whay you always say, cocksucker!

Hey cocksucker didn't you see the Bobby character doing the Bar Mitzah?


----------



## strollingbones

i will assume this is just more bromance between you and sunni....


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> wee bit touchy about not reading much arent ya jock boy....
> 
> if its true to hamlet...jacks loses...all the way around



I think it will move away from the Hamlet theme eventually! I think the audience loves both the Jax and Clay characters and either of them being killed off would be a bad move! Don't forget its about ratings and getting to the next season (eventhough I think they are doing fine, I read they are the highest rated F/X show ever!)


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> i will assume this is just more bromance between you and sunni....


It wasn't an anti-semitic question at all.

I was just curious.

Just never heard of a biker named Hiram or Mordechai

Or maybe it has to do with all those swastika tatoos bikers have to wear?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i will assume this is just more bromance between you and sunni....



Sunni is more than that too me, he is my gay lover!


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will assume this is just more bromance between you and sunni....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is more than that too me, he is my gay lover!
Click to expand...

Only in your dreams pervert.........only in your dreams


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will assume this is just more bromance between you and sunni....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni is more than that too me, he is my gay lover!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your dreams pervert.........only in your dreams
Click to expand...


That is correct sugar I do dream about you!


----------



## Sunni Man

Ghook why are you turning what was a good thread, into a personal attack thread, and ruining it for everyone?


----------



## Fatality

strollingbones said:


> how loyal do you think  gemme will be to clay when he no longer can ride and has to stop down as leader of the soa?  when will jacks realize clay had something to do with his fathers death?



she will stick with her old man till he gives her a reason not to.

jax wont figure it out till the end of the final season?  i would bet tig knows and had something to do with the death of jax's father. clay gives the order, tig falls in line.


----------



## strollingbones

thank you fatality for not being gay....i swear i could smack both of you...ghook and sunni....

you are assuming fx will ride this show to death..i dont know...hbo do away with rome when it was totally at its best...

i think we are all underestimating gemme...i was disappointed she didnt blow the league guy away....
oo and doc chickie is getting heat from hospital admin about her company....

good point about tig jumping for clay...i was surprised when piney went against clay.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> thank you fatality for not being gay....i swear i could smack both of you...ghook and sunni....



Only showing Sunni the love! 


strollingbones said:


> you are assuming fx will ride this show to death..i dont know...hbo do away with rome when it was totally at its best...


Awe Rome was great! One of my favorites! But there is a big difference btw Rome and SOA. Rome was extremely expensive and didn't have the ratings SOA has. I thought I read SOA is pulling in 5-6 mil per episode and is doing great overseas! Its F/X's highest rater ever. I think they will milk it for a few years. I also read that F/X has already picked up season 3!



strollingbones said:


> i think we are all underestimating gemme...i was disappointed she didnt blow the league guy away....


I was alittle disappointed also, but in open daylight? That would have been jail foresure!



strollingbones said:


> oo and doc chickie is getting heat from hospital admin about her company....


A nice foreshadow of an ethics complaint or firing!


----------



## Fatality

strollingbones said:


> thank you fatality for not being gay....i swear i could smack both of you...ghook and sunni....
> 
> you are assuming fx will ride this show to death..i dont know...hbo do away with rome when it was totally at its best...
> 
> i think we are all underestimating gemme...i was disappointed she didnt blow the league guy away....
> oo and doc chickie is getting heat from hospital admin about her company....
> 
> good point about tig jumping for clay...i was surprised when piney went against clay.



I have to assume that if jax figures out that clay had somehting to do with the death of his father that would split SAMCRO. would jax kill clay? i dont know how they would deal wiht it otherwise but then one of the stars would be gone from the show. 

i was hoping gemma would have pulled the trigger
doc chicks role is kinda boring, wonder what will happen with her.


----------



## GHook93

I can't wait until the Zorbell guy gets what is coming to him! 100 to 1 the Gemma is going to make that little blondie hate life in not to long.

Poor Auto, he had the take punishment because Zorbell is a coward!


----------



## Sunni Man

I found it hard to believe Gemma wouldn't pull the trigger


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> I found it hard to believe Gemma wouldn't pull the trigger



Ditto


----------



## noose4

I think she didnt pull the trigger because she saw henry rollins character pick the blonde up in his car, she seems to freeze up when she see's him.


----------



## GHook93

Clay continues to make mistake after mistake, but this one was closely! Zorbell has played him like a brain-dead 3 year old! Glad to see Opie didn't get, arrested or killed!

Next episode of the prison scenes look pretty interesting. I just wonder how they are going to get off, with everything going against them: (1) Known organized criminal gang, (2) Feds are already after them, (3) caught on tape, (4) dozen on dozen of civilian witnesses and (5) of course caught red handed!


----------



## strollingbones

i got no clue where they will go from here....yeppers clay got played....if tara is ophelia..then she wont be around long....o but of course that means nothing to you ghook....


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i got no clue where they will go from here....yeppers clay got played....if tara is ophelia..then she wont be around long....o but of course that means nothing to you ghook....



I know I know I am an uncultured bastard! I have a similiar feeling about Tara, I think she is going to get killed one way or another very soon!


----------



## strollingbones

in hamlet...ophelia...is told by hamlet to get thee to a nunnery...which is not a convent but a whore house...then she offs herself...drowns herself i do believe...been a while since i read it however...

keep in mind hamlet is a tragdy


----------



## strollingbones

Ophelia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and if you dare:

Shakespeare's Ophelia: An Analysis of Hamlet's Great Love, Ophelia


----------



## strollingbones

tuesdays show ....what did it progress?  the alliance between the blacks and soa?  elliot and the soa?

i loved juice being willing to take one for the club....when clay tells him he has a 50/50 chance of ending up with a dick up his ass...

the fight between clay and jax was overdue...caused by what the agent told clay?  i cheered when otto busted her nose, i wished clay had stomped her.

opie continues to be the most loyal to clay....what will he do now that mary has left?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> tuesdays show ....what did it progress?  the alliance between the blacks and soa?  elliot and the soa?


I think Clay is eventually going to cut a deal to fuck over The True IRA to get everyone off!



strollingbones said:


> i loved juice being willing to take one for the club....when clay tells him he has a 50/50 chance of ending up with a dick up his ass...


Not sure he had much of a choice! I bet Sunni was upset their was no gay sex scene, I know he is in to that type of thing!



strollingbones said:


> the fight between clay and jax was overdue...caused by what the agent told clay?  i cheered when otto busted her nose, i wished clay had stomped her.


Well overdue and was a great scene (very realistic looking)! The agent is just trying to do her job! I cheered to when Otto smashed her face, but I think she is a great character!



strollingbones said:


> opie continues to be the most loyal to clay....what will he do now that mary has left?


The irony of it all huh?


----------



## strollingbones

i am so looking forward to this evenings show....the story line has to advance..the previews show the blacks attacking jax.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i am so looking forward to this evenings show....the story line has to advance..the previews show the blacks attacking jax.



Ditto!


----------



## Fatality

strollingbones said:


> i am so looking forward to this evenings show....the story line has to advance..the previews show the blacks attacking jax.



i think it is the leader of the mayans who has a gun to jax's head


----------



## strollingbones

okay i will be back ...time for soa


----------



## strollingbones

clay continues the cluster fuck....he is cursed lately....tara is finally seeing the results of being in bed with jax..and its not good.

the ending just shocked the hell out of me.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> clay continues the cluster fuck....he is cursed lately....tara is finally seeing the results of being in bed with jax..and its not good.
> 
> the ending just shocked the hell out of me.



Not too much happened, more stirring to plot until that killed the one girl at the end.

Damn Otto is getting fucked. Parol denied. Longer sentences. Blinded. In jail with all enemies that want to hurt him, including the Aryans. Has a ATF agent that on his nutz. Now his wife gets murdered (but not before one of his bud's starts banging her). Can life get any worse for Otto?

SAMCRO has some obstacles:
(1) Zoebell seems to have gotten the better of them.
(2) The unwinable criminal case.
(3) The true IRA backstabbing them and selling to Zoebell
(4) The Nords wanting revenge
(5) Georgio giving them problems in the porn business
(6) Losing their porn business with the death of Gemma's friend
(7) Mayans breaking the truce and working with Zoebell
(8) The Asians and Niners having conflicts, but are going to go to SAMCRO for weapons they don't have
(9) Lose of their weapon supplier!
(10) Jax and Clay friction coming to a head!

I am very interested to see how SAMCRO comes out on the other side!


----------



## strollingbones

the loss of the porn biz....naw...someone will step quickly into that...its too good a biz to let go of..and its the beginning of the "legit" adventures....after all porn is legal...jax's fathers dream...etc...


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> the loss of the porn biz....naw...someone will step quickly into that...its too good a biz to let go of..and its the beginning of the "legit" adventures....after all porn is legal...jax's fathers dream...etc...



I guess the loss of the porn business is more than a reality! I hope the jerk-off master escapes to tell the truth of what happened!

I hope Zoebell goes 6 feet deep by the end of season 2!

What did you think about the preview of Gemma stating that Jax's father's death wasn't an accident?


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhhhhhhhhhh i didnt see it last night...i am hoping they show it again.....so tell me all since you have told me some and type slow...you know me....


----------



## strollingbones

i keep forgetting you dont know hamlet...of course his father's death wasnt an accident..clay had him killed or killed him...would you please at least read the cliff notes?


----------



## strollingbones

was it the last of this season?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh i didnt see it last night...i am hoping they show it again.....so tell me all since you have told me some and type slow...you know me....



No DVR there Bones? You can also google Sons of Anarchy and watch it online.

(1) Darby is running a prostitution ring in which he is using some of the girls from the late Lunan's porn business.  In particular the board who has a crush on Jax and whose car was shot up by tara and Gema
(2) Zoebell is the one that gave the tip on Darby, even though provided the muscle for Darby.
(3) Clay makes a deal with the Chinese to get hooked up with his arms dealer if they can sway the judge not to deport the arms dealer.
(4) Lead by Jax, they home invade the Judge and convince him to rule in favor of the arms dealer
(5) Jax and Clay have another little run in! After Clay says the Porn businesses is getting shut down and they are running guns.
(6) Hail gets another lead from Zoebell as a last test on Darby's crank shops. Hail gives the lead to Clay instead. SAMCRO then blows up the crank shop.
(7) Darby is pissed that Zoebell set him up, but goes along with a plan to hurt SAMCRO
(8) Zoebells crew then destroys the porn factory. They set fire to it, but the mastrubating accountant is sleeping the building. Not known if he gets out. Zoebell's crew attacks Darby and it appears they kill him
(9) Also Jax meets with Otto and gives him the new. Otto is crushed. One of Otto's eyes is batched, the other appears like he can semi-see. However, there is a wheel chair in the picture, so it does appear he is confide to it.
(10) It ends with Jax believing Clay blew up the porn shop and requesting a transfer to join the Nomad click of SAMCRO.


----------



## Sunni Man

Looks like Gemma found Jesus


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> Looks like Gemma found Jesus



Better than finding Allah!


----------



## strollingbones

well the hour and half last night sure moved things along....some of it ..yall saw coming...the ira..being betrayed to the aft...to protect the mc...who saw gemme doing the only thing that was sure to bring jax and clay back together..telling them she had been gang raped...

so any predictions?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> well the hour and half last night sure moved things along....some of it ..yall saw coming...the ira..being betrayed to the aft...to protect the mc...who saw gemme doing the only thing that was sure to bring jax and clay back together..telling them she had been gang raped...
> 
> so any predictions?



It appears SAMCRO is finally going to get smart on taking on Zobell! I predict a few dead White Supremacists and possible a raped Zobell daughter! 

It appears the Scott will get SAMCRO out of trouble at the expense of the IRA! I predict the IRA goes down hard! 

I also predict the Chinese and Native American connection to be very profitable for SAMCRO!

I think Clay and Jax will finally be on the right page (where the story starts to split from Hamlet)!

I think Zobell will make it out of alive (I hope not), but his second in command is a DEAD MAN!

Lastly, I think there will be a dead SAMCRO member or two! Hard to say who. Usually TV likes to pick a well liked character, but not the main one! My prediction: Trig or Opie!


----------



## strollingbones

o and another thing....the 'srooms...that was so damned funny prospect playing in the mud...yes that will turn out to be a profitable adventure...piney is on his way out...i dont think they will kill opie....it would remove too much tension ...

i dont think samcrow would rape the girl...but who knows...more likely they would give her to gemme


----------



## GHook93

I have to say that was ballz move by Trig to come clean and then just take the ass kicking!Opie's character has developed into maybe the best one! I love how he handled the situation including scaring the hell out of the ATF bitch, without killing her. 

I did find it interesting that Zobell was never truly interested in the race war, rather he was interested in traffic drugs and making connections with the Mayans! Again its going to be nice to see him fall hard!

Previews of the next SOA looks very interesting!


----------



## GHook93

SAMCRO starting to use their brains when dealing with Zobell. They got him busted with large amount of herione, SWEET! Winston is busted for the Arson job, but that happened after Son's kicked the shit out of the White Supermacist in a bawl.

Glad to see the ATF get dupped to leaving the safe-house and the guns getting moved.

Tara punching and threatening the administrator was classic scene.


----------



## strollingbones

tara lost me with the total biker chic look....white top..black bra...come on g/f...you are a doctor???

the next episode will be an hour and half....that is just kick ass the way they add an extra show in...


----------



## Sunni Man

The whole multiple gang fight scene was way too hollywood for me.

But I liked it when Tara had the "come to jesus" meeting with the sanctimonious administrator.


----------



## strollingbones

ya know to hate one another ya got this in common....both of you love a good cat fight....see there is common ground....

the gang fight scene was stupid ...as was the stand off in the cigar shop....i love geme's inspirational speeches


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> The whole multiple gang fight scene was way too hollywood for me.
> 
> But I liked it when Tara had the "come to jesus" meeting with the sanctimonious administrator.



I agree. That was very hollywood and I did get a little upset, until the brawl started!


----------



## strollingbones

okay season end with this show tonight......cant wait....it should be pretty much a blood bath..

i hate the way jax swaggers....anyone else...


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> i hate the way jax swaggers....anyone else...



Jax's swagger reminds me of some high school wanna be tough guy.

I believe it has gotten more pronounced in these later episodes.


----------



## strollingbones

i just have to stay awake.....


----------



## noose4

Looking forward to it, glad the episode is going to run an hour and a half.


----------



## strollingbones

well i am just stunned....stunned.....it was a great show....i cant believe the cliff hanger endings...all the way around.....stunned i say


----------



## noose4

Great great show but hate having to wait for new episodes in the next season to see what happens regarding the cliff hanger.


----------



## GHook93

Right after half-sac gets stabbed, my son walked in and I didn't want him to see that, so I turned it off.

Glad to see Winston got what was coming to him. Although I thought it was honorable the way he went out. Told his son to say nothing ever to the police and took it like a man. I almost gave him a little respect. Gemma fucked up! I wonder how she is going to get out of this one. The ATF bitch has sunk to a new low, I was hoping the Irish punk was going to strangle her. I hppe half-sac isn't dead. Zobelle a FBI informant? Doesn't seem plausable. Glad to see Otto get a little revenge, that he isn't totally blind and isn't crippled. 

Even though I missed the ending, I though the finale was weak.


----------



## strollingbones

you did miss the ending lol....and we aint telling....

prospect is dead....irish took the baby...at first you think he is going to kill the baby...but he doesnt...he makes a run for the marina....as jax and clay and the sons try to run him down....zobell lives...cause they are getting ready to go in and kill him when jax calls clay and tells him that the irish has the baby...
i cant believe you dumb ass misses the last part...duh....anyways....gemme leaves charming with the sheriff....he is patting her hand...she is on the lam....atf bitch is trying to figure out what she is gonna do...the end is zobell leaving the country...gemme leaving charming and the baby leaving on a boat....great anx by jax and clay ..they are united.


----------



## strollingbones

o tara is found tied to the chair....irish ties her up and leaves her..she is too scared to do anything when irish kills half sac...i wonder how that will play out....with jax


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> o tara is found tied to the chair....irish ties her up and leaves her..she is too scared to do anything when irish kills half sac...i wonder how that will play out....with jax



I had a feeling half-sac was going to get killed when in the previous episode they talked about his year of a prospect being up.

Kidnapping babies! That is too much for me to bear in most cases. Zobelle gets away! MAN that is the one I hoped got killed. Gemma on the run, wonder how that will play out next season.


----------



## strollingbones

o the baby scene was tense...but to kill a child on the air like that is a major taboo too....when gemme gets the news that the baby is gone..she will return....zobell lives ...and flew to budapest if i am not mistaken....plus the mexicans took an ass kicking guarding zobell...


----------



## GHook93

'Sons of Anarchy' Gets Season 3

I know it was a forgone conclusion, because the ratings were so high. Nevertheless good to know its been picked up.


----------



## strollingbones

o wow had not occurred to me they wouldnt be picked up


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> o wow had not occurred to me they wouldnt be picked up



Same here, but its good when they still anounce it


----------



## strollingbones

true look at what hbo did to deadwood and rome....


----------



## JW Frogen

The way Deadwood was cut off was a crime against art, writing, life itself.

Fucking cock suckers and *****.

*Factoid: In Western Australia the term 'you fucking ****' is considered a kind greeting in the Aboriginal community.


----------



## strollingbones

well last night was just wild.....

jax doing h....tara going nuts and trashing nursery....gemme going to visit her father who has dementia

will jax ever find abel?  will tara become a biker chick?  so many questions...

lasts night show reminded me of how much i missed it..


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> well last night was just wild.....
> 
> jax doing h....tara going nuts and trashing nursery....gemme going to visit her father who has dementia
> 
> will jax ever find abel?  will tara become a biker chick?  so many questions...
> 
> lasts night show reminded me of how much i missed it..



I enjoyed the opener, but it had some piss poor points. I did think the part about the Black guys showing up at percisely the wrong time, then the chase and then the stand off was well too Hollywood for me. Then the Mexicans doing a drive by out of nowhere with cops everywhere firing an Uzi at a crowd and only one boy getting shot. Then a guy falling out of the car. Please!!! That part screamed of bad writing and editing. It nearly ruined the entire episode for me.

Over all the episode gets a C+. I am not ready to walk away, but if it stays this way not sure I will so religiously watch it!


----------



## strollingbones

yea and really didnt move the plot or story line on....but hey it was still a great show

other than provide a little info...irish didnt have the baby in the boat that the black guys saw


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> well last night was just wild.....
> 
> jax doing h....tara going nuts and trashing nursery....gemme going to visit her father who has dementia
> 
> will jax ever find abel?  will tara become a biker chick?  so many questions...
> 
> lasts night show reminded me of how much i missed it..



Thanks for the spoiler....I recorded it to watch this weekend.....


----------



## Samson

Last season the show was gettin' sappy: I expected the cast of All My Children to come ridin' in to threaten The Son's Turf.

I need to see more Carny Clowns Get Castrated, or the shows gonna lose this viewer.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> Last season the show was gettin' sappy: I expected the cast of All My Children to come ridin' in to threaten The Son's Turf.
> 
> I need to see more Carny Clowns Get Castrated, or the shows gonna lose this viewer.



The Gemma rape scene was good enough for ya? Or the beating of Otto?


----------



## strollingbones

samson no one made ya open the thread....dont expect those of us who watched it to wait on you


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> samson no one made ya open the thread....dont expect those of us who watched it to wait on you



Racist.


----------



## MikeK

The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.  

This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.


----------



## strollingbones

MikeK said:


> The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.
> 
> This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.



o go fuck yourself


----------



## Samson

MikeK said:


> The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.
> 
> This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.



Anyone else hear something?

It sounds like The Devil.


----------



## MikeK

Samson said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.
> 
> This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear something?
> 
> It sounds like The Devil.
Click to expand...

Is that the only voice you hear or are there others?  And can you tell us what they are saying?


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.
> 
> This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o go fuck yourself
Click to expand...

See?


----------



## strollingbones

you are trying to make a moral issue out of a tv show....shove off....

okay abel was a problem....what do you do with a baby..etc on the show...this will take him out for a few years...or months and i am willing to bet he returns half grown


----------



## Samson

MikeK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.
> 
> This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear something?
> 
> It sounds like The Devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the only voice you hear or are there others?  And can you tell us what they are saying?
Click to expand...


They are LEGION....

Something about doing some work today.....not spending so much time on message boards.............

Yeah, definately teh Debil.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> okay abel was a problem....what do you do with a baby..etc on the show...this will take him out for a few years...or months and i am willing to bet he returns half grown


I sure hope NOT, I don't do good with kidnap. Still can't watch Taken or other movies of the like. 

I sure hope he gets saved this season as a baby without too much trama!


----------



## strollingbones

wont happen ghook...this is an old soap opera trick....

have the kid taken for custody etc..and sham bam comes back an adult


----------



## Zona

GHook93 said:


> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Peggi Bundy is hot!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

it took my husband a few minutes to accept that gemme is peg bundy....i told him....pile some fake ass red hair on her and then hear her going "al, al" he still didnt believe me


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> wont happen ghook...this is an old soap opera trick....
> 
> have the kid taken for custody etc..and sham bam comes back an adult



This is a drama not soap opera!


----------



## MikeK

JW Frogen said:


> The way Deadwood was cut off was a crime against art, writing, life itself.
> 
> Fucking cock suckers and *****.
> 
> *Factoid: In Western Australia the term 'you fucking ****' is considered a kind greeting in the Aboriginal community.


Interestingly, _Deadwood_ was the kind of fiction that doesn't contribute to the effect that the profusion of contemporary fiction is having on the collective American psyche, the most prominent example being the virtual brainwash imparted by the endless flow of fictional police melodrama.  The effect has been the passive acceptance by the average American of an increasing expansion of police authority and aggressive enforcement methods.  

There is absolutely nothing about such highly entertaining fiction as _Deadwood_ that the contemporary mind can relate to.  _Last of The Mohicans_ and _Dances With Wolves_ are some other examples of non-_impressive_ fiction, i.e., presentation of characters and situations that no contemporary person can relate to.  Yet _Deadwood_ is banned while one cannot thumb through one end of the channel lineup to the other without coming across at least one fictional drama in which the "good guys" are vanquishing the "bad guys," thus conditioning the pre-conscious minds of the viewers -- aka _brainwash._


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> it took my husband a few minutes to accept that gemme is peg bundy....i told him....pile some fake ass red hair on her and then hear her going "al, al" he still didnt believe me



Not me! She played in a ton of other things since Married with Children. She broke the mold in many of them. She is a much better actress then she is given credit for.

And I agree with Zona she is hot.


----------



## strollingbones

okay who knew soa was on last night?  i caught the last 20 or so minutes...someone fill me in on what happened?


----------



## Trajan

I got it tivoed......don't spill the beans!


----------



## Trajan

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> it took my husband a few minutes to accept that gemme is peg bundy....i told him....pile some fake ass red hair on her and then hear her going "al, al" he still didnt believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me! She played in a ton of other things since Married with Children. She broke the mold in many of them. She is a much better actress then she is given credit for.
> 
> And I agree with Zona she is hot.
Click to expand...


heck yeah. AMC,  FX , HBO etc. has the shield, the wire, breaking bad people all over it....


----------



## strollingbones

o hush i dont have it tivoed and a new one is coming on tomorrow.....someone spill the beans


----------



## Trajan

I am outta here!!!!!!!


----------



## Samson

Zona said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peggi Bundy is hot!!!!
Click to expand...


She is in that dirty, reptillian way that so few wimmin can pull off as sexay.

I only watched the season opener.......Jemma's was the only scene I really loved, hotwiring the car, phone ringing, owner arrives and she knifes him!


----------



## Steve Hanson

GHook93 said:


> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Great show. I just started watching last year and I'm hooked.


----------



## strollingbones

Watch Sons of Anarchy Season 3 Episode 2

for those of you who missed the sunday night show...


----------



## Steve Hanson

strollingbones said:


> o hush i dont have it tivoed and a new one is coming on tomorrow.....someone spill the beans


sent you a quick recap in a rep


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proliferation of televised fiction has an insidious influence on the collective mentality of Americans.  Specifically, it has the effect of promoting a detachment from reality -- otherwise known as schizophrenia.
> 
> This is in fact a serious problem that the vast majority of Americans choose to diligently ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o go fuck yourself
Click to expand...

  (My kinda gal.)


----------



## noose4

I liked the little homage to Married with Children in the last episode.


----------



## MaggieMae

I only just watched the last episode off my DVR, and there was a crawl (and a blurb at one of the breaks) that Sons may be removed from the Dish Network lineup (along with It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia), and Border Wars from the National Geographic Channel.

We were directed to a website Getwhatyoupaidfor.com | Getwhatyoupaidfor | Online Chat Dating | All Free Dating | Exclusive Dating Sites which is nothing more than an independent website to sign on to get paid for opinions in all categories. I can find no further information on this, either on the Dish site nor with a Google search. Anyone have anything on this? 

I could do without Sons of Anarchy, but it seems to be a popular program so it's a mystery why Dish would yank it. 

Now to the show itself: My biggest complaint is that I can't understand what the Irish are saying when they get together. They might as well be speaking Farsi. So where *IS* the baby? I can't tell by trying to listen to that group.


----------



## strollingbones

get direct tv....

yea the irish are hard to understand


----------



## MaggieMae

strollingbones said:


> get direct tv....
> 
> yea the irish are hard to understand



I found the site, if anyone else is interested. Apparently there's still a possibility it will be resolved. This involves contract negotiations between Fox and Dish, so that means ALL Fox networks, including the sports networks, the basic cable channel, FoxNews, and FX. I just skipped forward to next week, and FX only has movies 24/7. Shit. 

GetWhatIPaidFor :: Stories

I liked DishNetwork because I've had them over 3 years and they have raised my rate once: From $59.95 to $60.95 (an additional $1 on the DVR). Direct has a history of raising rates, as does cable. And I will NEVER return to cable.


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> get direct tv....
> 
> yea the irish are hard to understand



I DVR it and run it maybe 6-7 times and still cannot catch wtf the've said, but sometimes Clay is just as bad..."Mumfle dop tac a frup?"

I tried to figure that one out for about 15 minutes before I gave up.


----------



## Lumpy 1

The first season was great.. this season.. just not getting into it.. the baby thing just bugs me...


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> get direct tv....
> 
> yea the irish are hard to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DVR it and run it maybe 6-7 times and still cannot catch wtf the've said, but sometimes Clay is just as bad..."Mumfle dop tac a frup?"
> 
> I tried to figure that one out for about 15 minutes before I gave up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve Hanson

Did they skip and episode? How did that guy get burned and what happened to Hale?


----------



## Spoonman

Anybody catch the first season episode where they burn the guys tattoo off?


----------



## GHook93

Lumpy 1 said:


> The first season was great.. this season.. just not getting into it.. the baby thing just bugs me...



I agree the baby thing bugs me also, I am not too  big on kidnapping plots!


----------



## Steve Hanson

So what do you all think of this Ireland deal?


----------



## strollingbones

the ireland thing....the troubles have settled down in n ireland pretty much....

jax will do his half sister....for some reason no one is watching out for that...

tara will not have an abortion...

spoon the option was burn off the tat or cut it off....neither one a good choice


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> the ireland thing....the troubles have settled down in n ireland pretty much....
> 
> jax will do his half sister....for some reason no one is watching out for that...
> 
> tara will not have an abortion...
> 
> spoon the option was burn off the tat or cut it off....neither one a good choice



Really, either way man that was some fucked up shit. That guy has to be looking for revenge in a later episode.


----------



## Spoonman

Steve Hanson said:


> So what do you all think of this Ireland deal?



A little over the top but I love the show.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> the ireland thing....the troubles have settled down in n ireland pretty much....
> 
> jax will do his half sister....for some reason no one is watching out for that...
> 
> tara will not have an abortion...
> 
> spoon the option was burn off the tat or cut it off....neither one a good choice



You really thing they will have him bang his half sister?  I don't think so!

What about Abel? Is Jax going to get him back?


----------



## GHook93

Spoonman said:


> Steve Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all think of this Ireland deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little over the top but I love the show.
Click to expand...


I agree a little over the top, but I love the show. However, biker gangs like the Hells Angels, have clicks in Ireland and Germany!


----------



## Spoonman

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ireland thing....the troubles have settled down in n ireland pretty much....
> 
> jax will do his half sister....for some reason no one is watching out for that...
> 
> tara will not have an abortion...
> 
> spoon the option was burn off the tat or cut it off....neither one a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really thing they will have him bang his half sister?  I don't think so!
> 
> What about Abel? Is Jax going to get him back?
Click to expand...

He'll probalby go for it not knowing she is his sister but they will stop it right before it happens.

Maybe later. Looks like the kid is being adopted.


----------



## Samson

Spoonman said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ireland thing....the troubles have settled down in n ireland pretty much....
> 
> jax will do his half sister....for some reason no one is watching out for that...
> 
> tara will not have an abortion...
> 
> spoon the option was burn off the tat or cut it off....neither one a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really thing they will have him bang his half sister?  I don't think so!
> 
> What about Abel? Is Jax going to get him back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll probalby go for it not knowing she is his sister but they will stop it right before it happens.
> 
> Maybe later. Looks like the kid is being adopted.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm betting he goes for it.

I WANNA SEE HER NEKKID!!!


----------



## Trajan

I don't think jax will get the sister action going, something will pop up, no pun intended...I love seeing Lem from the shield on , jackass needs to let him join samcro....


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> I don't think jax will get the sister action going, something will pop up, no pun intended...I love seeing Lem from the shield on , jackass needs to let him join samcro....



HALF-SISTER DAMNIT


----------



## MaggieMae

Okay, Dish Network solved its contract problems with Fox, so I got caught up on Sons yesterday. 

Questions, which I couldn't figure out from the previous seasons either, is who is Sam Crow and who is Elliot ___? who appears to be a well respected rancher having nothing to do with SOA at all but apparently has a lot of influence?

Also, the last episode where the guy was paid by the corrupt mayor to get rid of the Jewish business but then chickened out looks like the same one who raped Gemma. True? If so, why is he still in town when the neonazi guys left town? (Or did they?)


----------



## Intense

Love the Show. Been into it from the Pilot.


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> Okay, Dish Network solved its contract problems with Fox, so I got caught up on Sons yesterday.
> 
> Questions, which I couldn't figure out from the previous seasons either, is who is Sam Crow and who is Elliot ___? who appears to be a well respected rancher having nothing to do with SOA at all but apparently has a lot of influence?
> 
> Also, the last episode where the guy was paid by the corrupt mayor to get rid of the Jewish business but then chickened out looks like the same one who raped Gemma. True? If so, why is he still in town when the neonazi guys left town? (Or did they?)



Sam Crow is actually SAMCRO  - Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club Redwood Originals

No that is Darby, all skin heads look a like. the guy who raper Gemma was played by Henry Rollins. Forget his name on the show. 

Elliot is a sort of friend of the Sons. Their relationship has developed to one where they each sort of help each other


----------



## Spoonman

Intense said:


> Love the Show. Been into it from the Pilot.



Same here.


----------



## Spoonman

Samson said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really thing they will have him bang his half sister?  I don't think so!
> 
> What about Abel? Is Jax going to get him back?
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probalby go for it not knowing she is his sister but they will stop it right before it happens.
> 
> Maybe later. Looks like the kid is being adopted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm betting he goes for it.
> 
> I WANNA SEE HER NEKKID!!!
Click to expand...

He's making the move.


----------



## MaggieMae

Spoonman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Dish Network solved its contract problems with Fox, so I got caught up on Sons yesterday.
> 
> Questions, which I couldn't figure out from the previous seasons either, is who is Sam Crow and who is Elliot ___? who appears to be a well respected rancher having nothing to do with SOA at all but apparently has a lot of influence?
> 
> Also, the last episode where the guy was paid by the corrupt mayor to get rid of the Jewish business but then chickened out looks like the same one who raped Gemma. True? If so, why is he still in town when the neonazi guys left town? (Or did they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Crow is actually SAMCRO  - Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club Redwood Originals
> 
> No that is Darby, all skin heads look a like. the guy who raper Gemma was played by Henry Rollins. Forget his name on the show.
> 
> Elliot is a sort of friend of the Sons. Their relationship has developed to one where they each sort of help each other
Click to expand...


Thanks. God I feel stupid. As for Darby, I recall the exit shot for Season One (I think) which was Gemma getting raped and the camera shot went to the guy's chest which had a Swastika on it. That's why I thought it was the same person.


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Dish Network solved its contract problems with Fox, so I got caught up on Sons yesterday.
> 
> Questions, which I couldn't figure out from the previous seasons either, is who is Sam Crow and who is Elliot ___? who appears to be a well respected rancher having nothing to do with SOA at all but apparently has a lot of influence?
> 
> Also, the last episode where the guy was paid by the corrupt mayor to get rid of the Jewish business but then chickened out looks like the same one who raped Gemma. True? If so, why is he still in town when the neonazi guys left town? (Or did they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Crow is actually SAMCRO  - Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club Redwood Originals
> 
> No that is Darby, all skin heads look a like. the guy who raper Gemma was played by Henry Rollins. Forget his name on the show.
> 
> Elliot is a sort of friend of the Sons. Their relationship has developed to one where they each sort of help each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. God I feel stupid. As for Darby, I recall the exit shot for Season One (I think) which was Gemma getting raped and the camera shot went to the guy's chest which had a Swastika on it. That's why I thought it was the same person.
Click to expand...


Don't feel stupid: I had no idea WTF SAMCRO meant until season 4.


----------



## Samson

Spoonman said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probalby go for it not knowing she is his sister but they will stop it right before it happens.
> 
> Maybe later. Looks like the kid is being adopted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm betting he goes for it.
> 
> I WANNA SEE HER NEKKID!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's making the move.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Crow is actually SAMCRO  - Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club Redwood Originals
> 
> No that is Darby, all skin heads look a like. the guy who raper Gemma was played by Henry Rollins. Forget his name on the show.
> 
> Elliot is a sort of friend of the Sons. Their relationship has developed to one where they each sort of help each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. God I feel stupid. As for Darby, I recall the exit shot for Season One (I think) which was Gemma getting raped and the camera shot went to the guy's chest which had a Swastika on it. That's why I thought it was the same person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feel stupid: I had no idea WTF SAMCRO meant until season 4.
Click to expand...


It does seem like if they were going to use an acronym, they would put emphasis on the SAM so that it would sound like SAMcro. I might have got it.


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Dish Network solved its contract problems with Fox, so I got caught up on Sons yesterday.
> 
> Questions, which I couldn't figure out from the previous seasons either, is who is Sam Crow and who is Elliot ___? who appears to be a well respected rancher having nothing to do with SOA at all but apparently has a lot of influence?
> 
> Also, the last episode where the guy was paid by the corrupt mayor to get rid of the Jewish business but then chickened out looks like the same one who raped Gemma. True? If so, why is he still in town when the neonazi guys left town? (Or did they?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Crow is actually SAMCRO  - Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club Redwood Originals
> 
> No that is Darby, all skin heads look a like. the guy who raper Gemma was played by Henry Rollins. Forget his name on the show.
> 
> Elliot is a sort of friend of the Sons. Their relationship has developed to one where they each sort of help each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. God I feel stupid. As for Darby, I recall the exit shot for Season One (I think) which was Gemma getting raped and the camera shot went to the guy's chest which had a Swastika on it. That's why I thought it was the same person.
Click to expand...


No that was the colored symbol on henry rollins chest. Remember Gemma recognized it when she saw him at the cigar shop. then she followed him and hid in the port o john but couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. God I feel stupid. As for Darby, I recall the exit shot for Season One (I think) which was Gemma getting raped and the camera shot went to the guy's chest which had a Swastika on it. That's why I thought it was the same person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel stupid: I had no idea WTF SAMCRO meant until season 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does seem like if they were going to use an acronym, they would put emphasis on the SAM so that it would sound like SAMcro. I might have got it.
Click to expand...


It gets confusing because Jacks Tellers father wrote that paper the death of Sam Crow. But those acronyms are very typical with biker gangs


----------



## 007

I missed it Wednesday. Did they get the baby? I'm getting a little tired of that story line. I mean c'mon... it's a series about big, rough, tough bikers, and the story is about a baby? I think they should conclude that story line and move on to something a little more indicative to the life and times of real bikers.


----------



## Spoonman

Pale Rider said:


> I missed it Wednesday. Did they get the baby? I'm getting a little tired of that story line. I mean c'mon... it's a series about big, rough, tough bikers, and the story is about a baby? I think they should conclude that story line and move on to something a little more indicative to the life and times of real bikers.


No they didn't. Season 3 has definitely mellowed the show a bit.


----------



## MaggieMae

Spoonman said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it Wednesday. Did they get the baby? I'm getting a little tired of that story line. I mean c'mon... it's a series about big, rough, tough bikers, and the story is about a baby? I think they should conclude that story line and move on to something a little more indicative to the life and times of real bikers.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't. Season 3 has definitely mellowed the show a bit.
Click to expand...


It would have fallen flat after the _first_ season if it was all bang bang shoot 'em up. What makes the show successful is that it makes the point that even tough guys like that are human too.


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think jax will get the sister action going, something will pop up, no pun intended...I love seeing Lem from the shield on , jackass needs to let him join samcro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HALF-SISTER DAMNIT
Click to expand...


oh well parrrrdon me......


----------



## Intense

Greek Tragedy.


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it Wednesday. Did they get the baby? I'm getting a little tired of that story line. I mean c'mon... it's a series about big, rough, tough bikers, and the story is about a baby? I think they should conclude that story line and move on to something a little more indicative to the life and times of real bikers.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't. Season 3 has definitely mellowed the show a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have fallen flat after the _first_ season if it was all bang bang shoot 'em up. What makes the show successful is that it makes the point that even tough guys like that are human too.
Click to expand...


I think it was the second to last show of season 2 where they all kind of came back together after the riffs caused between Clay and Jacks.  That was pretty cool.


----------



## MaggieMae

Spoonman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't. Season 3 has definitely mellowed the show a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have fallen flat after the _first_ season if it was all bang bang shoot 'em up. What makes the show successful is that it makes the point that even tough guys like that are human too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was the second to last show of season 2 where they all kind of came back together after the riffs caused between Clay and Jacks.  That was pretty cool.
Click to expand...


Does Clay know that John is Jax's real father? I don't think that was ever clear, either. The reason I don't think he does is that Gemma now suspects a sexual attraction between Jax and his half sister, but hasn't told Clay of her concern yet.


----------



## strollingbones

yea clay knows jax father is jon teller


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have fallen flat after the _first_ season if it was all bang bang shoot 'em up. What makes the show successful is that it makes the point that even tough guys like that are human too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was the second to last show of season 2 where they all kind of came back together after the riffs caused between Clay and Jacks.  That was pretty cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Clay know that John is Jax's real father? I don't think that was ever clear, either. The reason I don't think he does is that Gemma now suspects a sexual attraction between Jax and his half sister, but hasn't told Clay of her concern yet.
Click to expand...


Oh yea, he knows that. John and Clay were good friends and started the club. Clay doesn't know John was the father of the irish girl.


----------



## Sunni Man

These bikers murder, rape, torture people, etc.

So I don't see how a little thing like incest should be a big deal??


----------



## Spoonman

Sunni Man said:


> These bikers murder, rape, torture people, etc.
> 
> So I don't see how a little thing like incest should be a big deal??


 It happens all the time on the daytime soaps


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> These bikers murder, rape, torture people, etc.
> 
> So I don't see how a little thing like incest should be a big deal??



Just like Mohammad no?


----------



## GHook93

They really need to speed up this Ireland plot! Its starting to drag on and become boring!

Let Abel get rescued, let SAMCRO kill either Jimmy or the Priest and get them back to Charming. I think last episode was one of the worst and this season is starting to turn into garbage!

I still love the show, but I don't want it to jump the shark in only season 3!


----------



## MaggieMae

GHook93 said:


> They really need to speed up this Ireland plot! Its starting to drag on and become boring!
> 
> Let Abel get rescued, let SAMCRO kill either Jimmy or the Priest and get them back to Charming. I think last episode was one of the worst and this season is starting to turn into garbage!
> 
> I still love the show, but I don't want it to jump the shark in only season 3!



I want the skinheads back. It was much more interesting. I do think the producers of the show must have listened to viewers about the Irish dialect that we Americans (me, anyway) found extremely difficult to understand last year. This year, they speak with the accent but are much more understandable (and don't talk in whispers, which was an added distraction).


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> These bikers murder, rape, torture people, etc.
> 
> So I don't see how a little thing like incest should be a big deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Mohammad no?
Click to expand...

Nope.

Sounds more like the Zionist Jews.


----------



## GHook93

MaggieMae said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to speed up this Ireland plot! Its starting to drag on and become boring!
> 
> Let Abel get rescued, let SAMCRO kill either Jimmy or the Priest and get them back to Charming. I think last episode was one of the worst and this season is starting to turn into garbage!
> 
> I still love the show, but I don't want it to jump the shark in only season 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the skinheads back. It was much more interesting. I do think the producers of the show must have listened to viewers about the Irish dialect that we Americans (me, anyway) found extremely difficult to understand last year. This year, they speak with the accent but are much more understandable (and don't talk in whispers, which was an added distraction).
Click to expand...


Never thought much about it! Growing up in Chictown we got used to the Irish accent, so I never had trouble understanding anything in the previous seasons!


----------



## strollingbones

okay i have just seen where they were walking up to the barn......seems you have to pay now for full epsiodes and  you tube only has the first 27 minutes....

so what happened.....spill thy guts


----------



## strollingbones

i wonder what will happen when jax finds out gemme and clay were somehow involved in the death of jon teller?


----------



## MaggieMae

strollingbones said:


> okay i have just seen where they were walking up to the barn......seems you have to pay now for full epsiodes and  you tube only has the first 27 minutes....
> 
> so what happened.....spill thy guts



You can't get the entire episodes here?

FX Networks - Sons of Anarchy - Full Episodes and Exclusive Video

FX usually reruns all their dramatic series in the couple of days following the original showing. Sons is on tomorrow night, so if you miss it, you might try watching for the rerun.


----------



## strollingbones

i fell asleep both showing times.....only the first 3 shows are on the site...it will be up later...but i watched last nights....

jax doesnt do his half sister....the priest is telling jax's what his father wanted for him....the torture scene was a bit much....i like my violence to be quick and clean


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i have just seen where they were walking up to the barn......seems you have to pay now for full epsiodes and  you tube only has the first 27 minutes....
> 
> so what happened.....spill thy guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get the entire episodes here?
> 
> FX Networks - Sons of Anarchy - Full Episodes and Exclusive Video
> 
> FX usually reruns all their dramatic series in the couple of days following the original showing. Sons is on tomorrow night, so if you miss it, you might try watching for the rerun.
Click to expand...

IDK, I watch them on TV on Tuesday night


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> i fell asleep both showing times.....only the first 3 shows are on the site...it will be up later...but i watched last nights....
> 
> jax doesnt do his half sister....the priest is telling jax's what his father wanted for him....the torture scene was a bit much....i like my violence to be quick and clean



I loved the line, 15 more minutes and I would have been in tig territory


----------



## strollingbones

yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...

so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...
> 
> so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying


Yea, they are sure making it look that way. He sees the kid with happy parents and is backing down? wtf?


----------



## GHook93

Spoonman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...
> 
> so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they are sure making it look that way. He sees the kid with happy parents and is backing down? wtf?
Click to expand...




strollingbones said:


> yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...
> 
> so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying



He will get Abel back new week no doubt about it!

Also do you think the doctor will lose the child? What about the adm, do you think she is toast?

I think tig will finally trust blondie after he convince the Mexican (name escapes me at the moment) to go along with the playing dead thing!


----------



## strollingbones

tig is not a thinker


----------



## Spoonman

GHook93 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...
> 
> so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they are sure making it look that way. He sees the kid with happy parents and is backing down? wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...
> 
> so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He will get Abel back new week no doubt about it!
> 
> Also do you think the doctor will lose the child? What about the adm, do you think she is toast?
> 
> I think tig will finally trust blondie after he convince the Mexican (name escapes me at the moment) to go along with the playing dead thing!
Click to expand...


i agree on the blond guy getting in. i doubt the admin is toast. I think we saw that tattoo for some future reason.  the baby, IDK. maybe it will play out like this. Jax doesn't get his kid back then he finds out he lost the kid with tara


----------



## strollingbones

tara is a weak character...she makes no sense


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> tara is a weak character...she makes no sense



But she looks pretty good, so who really cares?  LOL


----------



## MaggieMae

Spoonman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea that was a good one....and the 3 headed grandchild...
> 
> so from the previews looks like jax is buying into what the priest is saying
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they are sure making it look that way. He sees the kid with happy parents and is backing down? wtf?
Click to expand...


Jax doesn't know Tara is pregnant again. I predict next season will center around Jax & Tara leaving "Sam Crow" lol in order to protect the baby they get to keep, and the various predicaments the gang gets into where they will recruit Jax's help and he can't say no.


----------



## Samson

Spoonman said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i fell asleep both showing times.....only the first 3 shows are on the site...it will be up later...but i watched last nights....
> 
> jax doesnt do his half sister....the priest is telling jax's what his father wanted for him....the torture scene was a bit much....i like my violence to be quick and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the line, 15 more minutes and I would have been in tig territory
Click to expand...


"I almost shagged me brother......You know how HUMILIATING THAT WAS?????"


heh.....it could have been a heluva lot MORE Humiliating.


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> tara is a weak character...she makes no sense



Maybe she'll get kidnapped and SAMCRO will be filmed in El Salvador next season?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> tig is not a thinker



But a hell of an awesome character! One of the best!


----------



## strollingbones

well last night was just plain weird....jax in turmoil over the baby....the couple being killed....etc....i hope the mexican offs tara fast....but alas that will not happen

tig is great .....just not too bright


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> well last night was just plain weird....jax in turmoil over the baby....the couple being killed....etc....i hope the mexican offs tara fast....but alas that will not happen
> 
> tig is great .....just not too bright



I don't think its strange. Jax is soul in conflict. He is loyal to his life, even though he knows its the wrong way. He loves Abel and wants him back, but he doesn't want him to live the life of an outlaw and just wants what is best for him. When he saw the loving, wealthy couple with Abel, he thought Abel will be off and will escape the club! Jimmy O changed that!

I though Tara stabbing the Latina in the neck was a great scene. However, she should have shot the Mexican! Dumb move on her part in trying to save her life! At the very least I think she will miscarry the baby, but I don't think she is going to get offed.


----------



## strollingbones

jax is too weak to lead the soa....gemme is one tough ass bitch....however tv will never off an infant like that...

i just think this affair with jax and tara is too much a stretch....her supporting the club endangering her medical license etc...plus she was going to abort the child..remember she had made an appointment....yea her not killing the mexican was stupid...i never understand that...


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> jax is too weak to lead the soa....gemme is one tough ass bitch....however tv will never off an infant like that...


True, True and True!

Gemma's character might be the best one. They don't off infants for good reason, people like me can't take it, I would stop watching it!



strollingbones said:


> i just think this affair with jax and tara is too much a stretch....her supporting the club endangering her medical license etc...


Not too much a stretch when you consider they were highschool sweethearts and don't girls love the bad boys!



strollingbones said:


> plus she was going to abort the child..remember she had made an appointment....


Aborting a child by choice is a tough decision, losing a baby by force makes you rethink whether you really wanted to abort the kid in the first place!


----------



## strollingbones

girls may love a bad boy..women dont....sorry but maturity moves one away from the 'bad boy'

i know they were high school sweethearts.....hell i have a high school sweetheart doesnt mean i would give up my career for him?

why would you quit watching if they offed an infant?  now i will sit here and try to think of a show or movie where they off the infant


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> well last night was just plain weird....jax in turmoil over the baby....the couple being killed....etc....i hope the mexican offs tara fast....but alas that will not happen
> 
> tig is great .....just not too bright


 And why didn't Tara just kill the Mexican? She had the opportunity


----------



## GHook93

I didn't think it was that good. Not much of a story, the flow wasn't fluid, inbelievable scene, the plot got stale and it got boring!

However, I did think the season finale wasn't that bad. I will still tune in religiously for season 4, but I hope it gets better!


----------



## Dr Grump

What rating is it?


----------



## GHook93

Dr Grump said:


> What rating is it?



According to wikipedia it attracted an average 4.9 million an episode making it F/X's highest rated show ever! A 4th season is guaranteed!

Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Spoonman

Cool season finale.  This year stareted out slow but picked up towards the end


----------



## GHook93

Spoonman said:


> Cool season finale.  This year stareted out slow but picked up towards the end



I was a little disappointed in the season I don't think it ever had any real direction! Although I did enjoy the twists and turns in the finale, which was easily the best episode of the season. I am glad they didn't leave the show on another horrid cliff-hanger and I am very glad they got back to the _Hamlet_ theme!

Great show still and I am glad there will be a 4th season!


----------



## Spoonman

GHook93 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool season finale.  This year stareted out slow but picked up towards the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the season I don't think it ever had any real direction! Although I did enjoy the twists and turns in the finale, which was easily the best episode of the season. I am glad they didn't leave the show on another horrid cliff-hanger and I am very glad they got back to the _Hamlet_ theme!
> 
> Great show still and I am glad there will be a 4th season!
Click to expand...


Totally agree. The season kind of floundered but it seems like they were getting it back on track.  looking forward to next season.


----------



## MaggieMae

Spoonman said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool season finale.  This year stareted out slow but picked up towards the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the season I don't think it ever had any real direction! Although I did enjoy the twists and turns in the finale, which was easily the best episode of the season. I am glad they didn't leave the show on another horrid cliff-hanger and I am very glad they got back to the _Hamlet_ theme!
> 
> Great show still and I am glad there will be a 4th season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree. The season kind of floundered but it seems like they were getting it back on track.  looking forward to next season.
Click to expand...


The whole season was about the Irish connection, and now we know why!!! From Maureen's letter to Jax, it looks like she's his real mother, not Gemma.


----------



## GHook93

MaggieMae said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the season I don't think it ever had any real direction! Although I did enjoy the twists and turns in the finale, which was easily the best episode of the season. I am glad they didn't leave the show on another horrid cliff-hanger and I am very glad they got back to the _Hamlet_ theme!
> 
> Great show still and I am glad there will be a 4th season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. The season kind of floundered but it seems like they were getting it back on track.  looking forward to next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole season was about the Irish connection, and now we know why!!! From Maureen's letter to Jax, it looks like she's his real mother, not Gemma.
Click to expand...


I didn't even think of that angle. The blond hair makes sense, but I don't think that is the case!


----------



## MaggieMae

GHook93 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. The season kind of floundered but it seems like they were getting it back on track.  looking forward to next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole season was about the Irish connection, and now we know why!!! From Maureen's letter to Jax, it looks like she's his real mother, not Gemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that angle. The blond hair makes sense, but I don't think that is the case!
Click to expand...


Tara found the bound letters in Jax's backpack that Maureen had snuck into the pack when they were still in Ireland. So although she barely escaped getting caught, she obviously wanted Jax to see those letters. One of them was a letter from Maureen to Jax, but never sent, and she referred to him as "my son." That happened as the very last act of the season, and Tara just staring into space after reading it.


----------



## Dr Grump

Um, I actually meant censor rating. Down here, things are rated G, M, MA15+. I only watch shows that are MA15+ because usually they are more realistic. The show isn't on down here in any capacity (cable or free to air), but it looks interesting...


----------



## MaggieMae

Dr Grump said:


> Um, I actually meant censor rating. Down here, things are rated G, M, MA15+. I only watch shows that are MA15+ because usually they are more realistic. The show isn't on down here in any capacity (cable or free to air), but it looks interesting...



Most of these original FX series go the max: L=Language, SC-Sexual Content, V-Violence. Sons is all of those.


----------



## Steve Hanson

MaggieMae said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I actually meant censor rating. Down here, things are rated G, M, MA15+. I only watch shows that are MA15+ because usually they are more realistic. The show isn't on down here in any capacity (cable or free to air), but it looks interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these original FX series go the max: L=Language, SC-Sexual Content, V-Violence. Sons is all of those.
Click to expand...


Violence? You think?


----------



## Trajan

just watched the season closer...yea I know, I been busy.....

excellent, they really succeeded  in surprising me. I was trying to figure how they would untangle all those knots and yes, I smiled when Opie did that Stahl bitch.....

in a year they'll be out.......the letters...the letters...the letters..


----------



## Trajan

MaggieMae said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole season was about the Irish connection, and now we know why!!! From Maureen's letter to Jax, it looks like she's his real mother, not Gemma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that angle. The blond hair makes sense, but I don't think that is the case!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tara found the bound letters in Jax's backpack that Maureen had snuck into the pack when they were still in Ireland. So although she barely escaped getting caught, she obviously wanted Jax to see those letters. One of them was a letter from Maureen to Jax, but never sent, *and she referred to him as "my son." *That happened as the very last act of the season, and Tara just staring into space after reading it.
Click to expand...


holy shit I missed that...I figured jax finding out for sure his dad got offed by Clay and Gemma would be enough to set up a shitstorm...but wow.


----------



## GHook93

Trajan said:


> just watched the season closer...yea I know, I been busy.....
> 
> excellent, they really succeeded  in surprising me. I was trying to figure how they would untangle all those knots and yes, I smiled when Opie did that Stahl bitch.....
> 
> in a year they'll be out.......the letters...the letters...the letters..



I do think the finale saved what would have been a so-so season! It did a beautiful job tying up loss ends!


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> just watched the season closer...yea I know, I been busy.....
> 
> excellent, they really succeeded  in surprising me. I was trying to figure how they would untangle all those knots and yes, I smiled when Opie did that Stahl bitch.....
> 
> in a year they'll be out.......the letters...the letters...the letters..



I've been busier...watched it this AM...

Great finale

My only bitch is the death of Stahl: Sure she was EVUL, and a Lesbo, but she sure could fill out those spandex pants.







Now that June Stahl has her brain spattered all over the dash of a government vehicle, (Why did the guy insist she put her hands on the steering wheel?) the actress, Ally Walker will star in a new pilot for Lifetime titled Exit 19. 






It revolves around a single mother who struggles to balance her family and professional life as a New York City homicide detective.

meh


----------



## Intense

Great Season Finish!!!!!


----------



## Samson

Dr Grump said:


> ... I only watch shows that are MA15+ because usually they are more realistic. ...



Yeah, ya perve.


----------



## Samson

Spoonman said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool season finale.  This year stareted out slow but picked up towards the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the season I don't think it ever had any real direction! Although I did enjoy the twists and turns in the finale, which was easily the best episode of the season. I am glad they didn't leave the show on another horrid cliff-hanger and I am very glad they got back to the _Hamlet_ theme!
> 
> Great show still and I am glad there will be a 4th season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree. The season kind of floundered but it seems like they were getting it back on track.  looking forward to next season.
Click to expand...


The Russians are PISSED OFF.

Hope SAMCRO survives its 14 month prison stint.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> just watched the season closer...yea I know, I been busy.....
> 
> excellent, they really succeeded  in surprising me. I was trying to figure how they would untangle all those knots and yes, I smiled when Opie did that Stahl bitch.....
> 
> in a year they'll be out.......the letters...the letters...the letters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busier...watched it this AM...
> 
> Great finale
> 
> My only bitch is the death of Stahl: Sure she was EVUL, and a Lesbo, but she sure could fill out those spandex pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that June Stahl has her brain spattered all over the dash of a government vehicle, (Why did the guy insist she put her hands on the steering wheel?) the actress, Ally Walker will star in a new pilot for Lifetime titled Exit 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It revolves around a single mother who struggles to balance her family and professional life as a New York City homicide detective.
> 
> meh
Click to expand...

  She was sweet to look at.


----------



## MaggieMae

CountofTuscany said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> just watched the season closer...yea I know, I been busy.....
> 
> excellent, they really succeeded  in surprising me. I was trying to figure how they would untangle all those knots and yes, I smiled when Opie did that Stahl bitch.....
> 
> in a year they'll be out.......the letters...the letters...the letters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busier...watched it this AM...
> 
> Great finale
> 
> My only bitch is the death of Stahl: Sure she was EVUL, and a Lesbo, but she sure could fill out those spandex pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that June Stahl has her brain spattered all over the dash of a government vehicle, (Why did the guy insist she put her hands on the steering wheel?) the actress, Ally Walker will star in a new pilot for Lifetime titled Exit 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It revolves around a single mother who struggles to balance her family and professional life as a New York City homicide detective.
> 
> meh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was sweet to look at.
Click to expand...


So was Mata Hari.


----------



## GHook93

I would have agreed in prior seasons, but in this season, I don't know if it was the fake botox lips or something the make-up people were doing this season, but she looked horrendous this season!



Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> just watched the season closer...yea I know, I been busy.....
> 
> excellent, they really succeeded  in surprising me. I was trying to figure how they would untangle all those knots and yes, I smiled when Opie did that Stahl bitch.....
> 
> in a year they'll be out.......the letters...the letters...the letters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busier...watched it this AM...
> 
> Great finale
> 
> My only bitch is the death of Stahl: Sure she was EVUL, and a Lesbo, but she sure could fill out those spandex pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that June Stahl has her brain spattered all over the dash of a government vehicle, (Why did the guy insist she put her hands on the steering wheel?) the actress, Ally Walker will star in a new pilot for Lifetime titled Exit 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It revolves around a single mother who struggles to balance her family and professional life as a New York City homicide detective.
> 
> meh
Click to expand...


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> I would have agreed in prior seasons, but in this season, I don't know if it was the fake botox lips or something the make-up people were doing this season, but she looked horrendous this season!



She's 49 years old, not that it makes much difference, but the make-up people no doubt were given instructions to _make her look EVUL_ enough to off her lesbo GF, and double cross Jax.


----------



## GHook93

Looks like Hamlet is back on! The first episode put the show off to a great start! The Fed motorcycle guy has an errie appeal to him. I like the new hard-ass sherriff. Glad to see Otto didn't off himself, rather his move was intentional and want a horrendous way to kill someone!

I hope the season is a good one! At least it's off to a good start!


----------



## PoliticalChic

GHook93 said:


> Looks like Hamlet is back on! The first episode put the show off to a great start! The Fed motorcycle guy has an errie appeal to him. I like the new hard-ass sherriff. Glad to see Otto didn't off himself, rather his move was intentional and want a horrendous way to kill someone!
> 
> I hope the season is a good one! At least it's off to a good start!



Wow...can't wait!

I taped it last night and have to decide whether to watch it Thursday night or the President....


----------



## CountofTuscany

PoliticalChic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Hamlet is back on! The first episode put the show off to a great start! The Fed motorcycle guy has an errie appeal to him. I like the new hard-ass sherriff. Glad to see Otto didn't off himself, rather his move was intentional and want a horrendous way to kill someone!
> 
> I hope the season is a good one! At least it's off to a good start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...can't wait!
> 
> I taped it last night and have to decide whether to watch it Thursday night or the President....
Click to expand...

Looks like it could be a violent, kick ass season.


----------



## GHook93

***SPOILER***


Juice getting bullied into flipping and doing something stupid by stealing the herion. The motorcycle FED already setting up to toss the Sherrif under the bus. Clay admitting to killing John Teller (not a shocker) to which Gemma knew about. Otto thinking Bobby killed his wife (which I think he did). The porn producer denying killing Otto's wife and making a business deal with SAMCRO. Mayans and SAMCRO accusing each other of stealing the missing brick of herion. Piney confronting Clay. Clay leading on that he might kill Piney and Tara.

My Predictions:
(1) Juice is not revealed at the thief, the herion is discovered and something there links the Mayan to the thief, he takes the blame and the Mayans kill him. However, the Sherriff now has more to hold over Juice's head and uses it.

(2) Clay calls Piney's bluff and kills Piney, making it look like Piney ran out of oxygen. Tara (Ophelia) is sadden by this, thinking she got Piney (who could he Polonius in a way) killed and goes into a little depression, but not madness.

(3) Clay doesn't kill Tara.

(4) It ends up that Bobby fell in love with Otto's wife, when she wanted to cut it off with him he kills her. Clay used this information to blackmail Bobby for his support. Bobby is grateful (becomes Rosencrantz, while Trig becomes Guildenstern).

(5) JT's letters fall into Jax's hands at seasons end (The stories JT wrote are like the ghost of King Hamlet speaking to Prince Hamlet; the Letter's are more from the ghost letting Prince Hamlet to get revenge).


I am just glad they are back to the Hamlet theme!


----------



## strollingbones

GHook93 said:


> ***SPOILER***
> 
> 
> Juice getting bullied into flipping and doing something stupid by stealing the herion. The motorcycle FED already setting up to toss the Sherrif under the bus. Clay admitting to killing John Teller (not a shocker) to which Gemma knew about. Otto thinking Bobby killed his wife (which I think he did). The porn producer denying killing Otto's wife and making a business deal with SAMCRO. Mayans and SAMCRO accusing each other of stealing the missing brick of herion. Piney confronting Clay. Clay leading on that he might kill Piney and Tara.
> 
> My Predictions:
> (1) Juice is not revealed at the thief, the herion is discovered and something there links the Mayan to the thief, he takes the blame and the Mayans kill him. However, the Sherriff now has more to hold over Juice's head and uses it.
> 
> 
> pay attention it was 2 keys of columbia coke
> 
> 
> (2) Clay calls Piney's bluff and kills Piney, making it look like Piney ran out of oxygen. Tara (Ophelia) is sadden by this, thinking she got Piney (who could he Polonius in a way) killed and goes into a little depression, but not madness.
> 
> (3) Clay doesn't kill Tara.
> 
> (4) It ends up that Bobby fell in love with Otto's wife, when she wanted to cut it off with him he kills her. Clay used this information to blackmail Bobby for his support. Bobby is grateful (becomes Rosencrantz, while Trig becomes Guildenstern).
> 
> bobby admitted to otta he didnt love luanne
> 
> 
> (5) JT's letters fall into Jax's hands at seasons end (The stories JT wrote are like the ghost of King Hamlet speaking to Prince Hamlet; the Letter's are more from the ghost letting Prince Hamlet to get revenge).
> 
> why hasnt tara givine jax the letters?
> 
> 
> I am just glad they are back to the Hamlet theme!




how does one return a missing key of coke?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***SPOILER***
> 
> 
> Juice getting bullied into flipping and doing something stupid by stealing the herion. The motorcycle FED already setting up to toss the Sherrif under the bus. Clay admitting to killing John Teller (not a shocker) to which Gemma knew about. Otto thinking Bobby killed his wife (which I think he did). The porn producer denying killing Otto's wife and making a business deal with SAMCRO. Mayans and SAMCRO accusing each other of stealing the missing brick of herion. Piney confronting Clay. Clay leading on that he might kill Piney and Tara.
> 
> My Predictions:
> (1) Juice is not revealed at the thief, the herion is discovered and something there links the Mayan to the thief, he takes the blame and the Mayans kill him. However, the Sherriff now has more to hold over Juice's head and uses it.
> 
> 
> pay attention it was 2 keys of columbia coke
> 
> 
> (2) Clay calls Piney's bluff and kills Piney, making it look like Piney ran out of oxygen. Tara (Ophelia) is sadden by this, thinking she got Piney (who could he Polonius in a way) killed and goes into a little depression, but not madness.
> 
> (3) Clay doesn't kill Tara.
> 
> (4) It ends up that Bobby fell in love with Otto's wife, when she wanted to cut it off with him he kills her. Clay used this information to blackmail Bobby for his support. Bobby is grateful (becomes Rosencrantz, while Trig becomes Guildenstern).
> 
> bobby admitted to otta he didnt love luanne
> 
> 
> (5) JT's letters fall into Jax's hands at seasons end (The stories JT wrote are like the ghost of King Hamlet speaking to Prince Hamlet; the Letter's are more from the ghost letting Prince Hamlet to get revenge).
> 
> why hasnt tara givine jax the letters?
> 
> 
> I am just glad they are back to the Hamlet theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does one return a missing key of coke?
Click to expand...


They find it in the woods where Juice hide it and for some reason that is where they think the Mayan was hanging out!

OR they could discover it was Juice and kill him!


----------



## strollingbones

if he buried the coke....its gonna absorb moisture....i dont care how well its wrapped


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> if he buried the coke....its gonna absorb moisture....i dont care how well its wrapped



Bones Bones Bones, you do realize this is fiction and TV! Reality can and is twisted!


----------



## strollingbones

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he buried the coke....its gonna absorb moisture....i dont care how well its wrapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones Bones Bones, you do realize this is fiction and TV! Reality can and is twisted!
Click to expand...



you are right....lost myself there lol......but.....

so i have an involved discussion on this topic at work...and here is the result....

this is the last season of soa.....basically it will end like hamlet.....most everyone will die....jax will kill clay after clay kills gemma....tara will go mad or kill herself....opie will not step up after soa kills piney....jax will leave the life.....

now this is just what we came too.......any thing goes is my guess but to be true to hamlet....everyone must die!


----------



## strollingbones

but again i dont see the anx in jax that one had in hamlet.....the soul searching...the hate of the  uncle and mother....just dont see it


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> but again i dont see the anx in jax that one had in hamlet.....the soul searching...the hate of the  uncle and mother....just dont see it



It is building up to this, and if there had been a prequal to Hamlet, it would be more obvious.

Frankly, I hope it encourages more nude scenes.


----------



## strollingbones

fx announced season 5


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> fx announced season 5





I hope the guy without thumbs gets a GF.


----------



## strollingbones

so i missed it last night...a friend had it recorded...she comes over and starts to talk about it and finally goes...lets go to my house and watch it.....om....om....om....


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> so i missed it last night...a friend had it recorded...she comes over and starts to talk about it and finally goes...lets go to my house and watch it.....om....om....om....



Someone finally beats the shit out of Gemma!!!


----------



## strollingbones

i was shocked by that....i really was...of course she looked pretty good for someone taking a fist in the face....but she is still just 'an old lady'


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> i was shocked by that....i really was...of course she looked pretty good for someone taking a fist in the face....but she is still just 'an old lady'



Yeah, nothing broken???

I always thought Clay was a pussy.


----------



## strollingbones

has weak hands remember lol.....no grip


----------



## High_Gravity

Clay is out of control, killing Opies dad, ordering a hit on Tara and beating the brakes off of Jemma, he is not going to last.


----------



## strollingbones

i think tara will go next....not clay......who is gonna step up and kill clay?  seems that gemme killed john teller


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> i think tara will go next....not clay......who is gonna step up and kill clay?  seems that gemme killed john teller



Well once Opie finds out Clay killed his father, he will want to do it, and Jax once he finds out about his dad and Jemma.


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> has weak hands remember lol.....no grip



He wears like...8 oz of gold rings on each finger.....

I'm really a little disappointed that the writers have chosen to twist his character in this direction...It seems like just yesterday when he and Gemma were frolicking through fields of wildflowers....


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> i think tara will go next....not clay......who is gonna step up and kill clay?  seems that gemme killed john teller



NO, SHE DIDn't, but she used her wicked feminie whiles to make Clay do it.....now she's gonna tell EVERYONE EVERYTHING!!


----------



## strollingbones

and here is what i dont really get...what set clay off......the letters?  i dont think that was enough to do  it.....

tommy flangan is still hot lol hot hot


----------



## strollingbones

clay said to her...when she pulled the gun....are yo u gonna kill me like you did your first husband


----------



## strollingbones

After John was hit by a semi-truck and died in 1993, she eventually married John's friend Clay Morrow. She is of Irish and Russian descent. 

my bad


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> and here is what i dont really get...what set clay off......the letters?  i dont think that was enough to do  it.....
> 
> tommy flangan is still hot lol hot hot



that's a good point...For YEARS he's droned on about "Loyalty to The Club" and all the sudden he's turned.....


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> clay said to her...when she pulled the gun....are yo u gonna kill me like you did your first husband



There was some dialog after that, plus, Jax's father (her first husband?) was killed in some sort of fake accident that Clay arranged.


----------



## High_Gravity

I think Clays gonna get killed probably right at the end of this season, can't say who will do it though, alot of people don't like him right now.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> I think Clays gonna get killed probably right at the end of this season, can't say who will do it though, alot of people don't like him right now.



You probably don't remember who killed Jr., on Dallas.

I think that's how the season will end....Clay will be shot by an unseen, unknown assailant, and next season we'll learn that he survived.


----------



## GHook93

How did I do in red


GHook93 said:


> ***SPOILER***
> 
> 
> My Predictions:
> (1) Juice is not revealed at the thief, the herion is discovered and something there links the Mayan to the thief, he takes the blame and the Mayans kill him. However, the Sherriff now has more to hold over Juice's head and uses it. - Juice got away with it, but blamed it on a fellow Son. And the DA has more leverage on him!
> 
> (2) Clay calls Piney's bluff and kills Piney, making it look like Piney ran out of oxygen. Tara (Ophelia) is sadden by this, thinking she got Piney (who could he Polonius in a way) killed and goes into a little depression, but not madness. Piney gets killed and Tara might fall into maddness over her shaddered hand!
> 
> (3) Clay doesn't kill Tara. Close to getting her, but didn't
> 
> (4) It ends up that Bobby fell in love with Otto's wife, when she wanted to cut it off with him he kills her. Clay used this information to blackmail Bobby for his support. Bobby is grateful (becomes Rosencrantz, while Trig becomes Guildenstern). I guarantee we find this out next week!
> 
> (5) JT's letters fall into Jax's hands at seasons end (The stories JT wrote are like the ghost of King Hamlet speaking to Prince Hamlet; the Letter's are more from the ghost letting Prince Hamlet to get revenge). I bet by season's end.
> 
> 
> I am just glad they are back to the Hamlet theme!


----------



## franmarc8

i havent watched one episode yet


----------



## franmarc8

but I must say its advertisement in HBO will make someone very interested


----------



## strollingbones

so its opie that will kill clay or will clay finish off opie?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> so its opie that will kill clay or will clay finish off opie?



For some reason I think Clay survives, not sure how since he doesn't have any allies at the moment. Even Trig turned on him. 

That DA is playing everyone as a fool. Otto is convinced his life was wasted and Bobby killed his wife (I was glad to see I was wrong and it really was Georgio that killed her). That allowing Lenny visitation might be what saves SAMCRO.

I think Jax ex-wife is going to stir up shit and Gemma is going to either kill her or spike her drink with herione!


----------



## High_Gravity

Everyone is pissed at Clay right now, but I don't think he will go until the end of the season.


----------



## High_Gravity

You did it, good for you Opie~!


----------



## Trajan

fick! I have not watch it yet, will watch tonight via tivo.....

glad they are coming back for season 5, which means, I( think clay has to survive...(?)


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> fick! I have not watch it yet, will watch tonight via tivo.....
> 
> glad they are coming back for season 5, which means, I( think clay has to survive...(?)



I doubt it bro, watch last nights episode and see, Opie lit Clay up like a jack o lantern.


----------



## strollingbones

o damn you.....i was nearly asleep when they just started shooting at each other......so clay is gone?  but hey we thought juice was too


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> o damn you.....i was nearly asleep when they just started shooting at each other......so clay is gone?  but hey we thought juice was too



I don't know Bones Opie fired mad shots into him, plus the previews of the next episode showed them trying to blame Clay's death on Laroyce from the Niners.


----------



## strollingbones

well that pretty much tells the tale ...damn...i think a friend has it on that recorder thing


----------



## strollingbones

i make ever effort to stay up and watch it...ever effort......but 11 is late and it was one of the 11:10 epsoides.....the last 10 minutes i was nearly asleep


----------



## Intense

High_Gravity said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o damn you.....i was nearly asleep when they just started shooting at each other......so clay is gone?  but hey we thought juice was too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Bones Opie fired mad shots into him, plus the previews of the next episode showed them trying to blame Clay's death on Laroyce from the Niners.
Click to expand...


At the least Clay will be needing a colostomy bag. I'm glad Jax held his fire.


----------



## Zoom

Peggy Bundy Milf'd out.


----------



## strollingbones

so what becomes of gemme..this makes her nothing to the club


----------



## High_Gravity

Intense said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o damn you.....i was nearly asleep when they just started shooting at each other......so clay is gone?  but hey we thought juice was too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Bones Opie fired mad shots into him, plus the previews of the next episode showed them trying to blame Clay's death on Laroyce from the Niners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the least Clay will be needing a colostomy bag. I'm glad Jax held his fire.
Click to expand...


I know, it would have been ridiculous to kill Opie for wacking out Clay, with Bobby getting locked up the Sons are going to need all the muscle they can get their hands on to survive.


----------



## High_Gravity

The problem is the deal with the Irish is going to fall through with Clay dead, the Irish guy already told Clay he does not like Jax and thinks he is unstable, I don't see the Irish coming to the table for this deal if Jax is the one running it for the Sons.


----------



## Intense

Ha! Like they said last night, it's hard to be discrete with RPG's and 50 Caliber Machine Guns.


----------



## GHook93

Intense said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o damn you.....i was nearly asleep when they just started shooting at each other......so clay is gone?  but hey we thought juice was too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Bones Opie fired mad shots into him, plus the previews of the next episode showed them trying to blame Clay's death on Laroyce from the Niners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the least Clay will be needing a colostomy bag. I'm glad Jax held his fire.
Click to expand...


I agree, Clay had to go and Opie is a great character! It took a turn I wasn't expecting. I think Jax gets pulled back into the Club 10 fold!


----------



## Trajan

imho, Clay aint dead. opie got off 2 shots , I backed it up several times, thats all I could hear, clay got hit in the shoulder and just above the breastbone on the center/right side, not a heart shot. 

he'll be back.


----------



## strollingbones

clay is back......tara has lost it totally.....do you love me.......


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> clay is back......tara has lost it totally.....do you love me.......



Well I was completely wrong, Clay is alive and I have a feeling he will make it out alive. Tara sounds suicidal with all this do you love me shit, and the Sons are going to go to war with the Niners now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> imho, Clay aint dead. opie got off 2 shots , I backed it up several times, thats all I could hear, clay got hit in the shoulder and just above the breastbone on the center/right side, not a heart shot.
> 
> he'll be back.



You called it my man.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> clay is back......tara has lost it totally.....do you love me.......



How you like the Hamlet angle Bones?

The letters from John Teller are like ghost from Hamlet instructing Jax to kill Clay as Hamlet's Father's ghost instructed him to kill Claudius.

Before killing Claudius, Hamlet goes to Gertude for answers, she gives it to him. Just as in SOA, Jax goes to Gemma for answers and she tells him Clay killed JT!

I see Tig playing the Laertes role, since he has a renewed loyalty to Clay. I think he walks in on Jax trying to kill Clay and they have it out. Similar to Laertes Challenging Hamlet.

Bones didn't Ophelia suffer from erotomania? That could be the "Tell Me You Love Me" lines from Tara! She also seems to be losing it like Ophelia.

Could Unser be Polonius? As he is kind of looking out for Ophelia as father figure and might accidentially get killed by Jax?

Not perfect to Hamlet, but there is a cross-over.


----------



## High_Gravity

Whats up with Romeo telling Jax that Otto didn't rat on them? Otto had to because why is Bobby in jail if he didn't? is Romeo in with the feds too?


----------



## strollingbones

o the hamlet angle is there..that is why they cant off clay yet....

ophelia has issues.....but i think her break down comes after the suggestive remarks that hamlet makes to her....

i will admit its been decades since i read the plays


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Whats up with Romeo telling Jax that Otto didn't rat on them? Otto had to because why is Bobby in jail if he didn't? is Romeo in with the feds too?



I thought that was strange also. Romeo and his Cartel seem very sloppy and not that bright!


----------



## strollingbones

i am not sure what is going on with romeo....nor do i think tara believes jax when he says they are leaving....and i noted gemme didnt offer to help her pack


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with Romeo telling Jax that Otto didn't rat on them? Otto had to because why is Bobby in jail if he didn't? is Romeo in with the feds too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was strange also. Romeo and his Cartel seem very sloppy and not that bright!
Click to expand...


I'm starting to think these guys are in with the feds and are going to set up the Sons and the Irish at this meeting for the guns.


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> i am not sure what is going on with romeo....nor do i think tara believes jax when he says they are leaving....and i noted gemme didnt offer to help her pack



Jax's mom wants him to stay and run the Sons, she said so last night.


----------



## strollingbones

i know that.....i am just pointing out that no one believes it will happen


----------



## Swagger

I enjoyed Sons of Anarchy up until the story began tacitly supporting/condoning terrorism.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> clay is back......tara has lost it totally.....do you love me.......



of course I love you...why?

oh wait...


----------



## noose4

Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.


----------



## GHook93

noose4 said:


> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.



Why? That was about 3-5 feet away. Very easy shot. Much better than killing off Opie, who is a great character!


----------



## High_Gravity

noose4 said:


> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.



Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?
Click to expand...


Jax, Gemma, Tig and Opie are the best characters on the show. I am not big into the best characters getting knocked off the show.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jax, Gemma, Tig and Opie are the best characters on the show. I am not big into the best characters getting knocked off the show.
Click to expand...


With Bobby and Juice looking like they are gonna be doing some time, killing Opie would have been a dumb move. With Tig killing Laroyces girl like that, the Sons are going to be at war with the Niners, they will need all the muscle they can get.


----------



## noose4

GHook93 said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? That was about 3-5 feet away. Very easy shot. Much better than killing off Opie, who is a great character!
Click to expand...


Unrealistic, not a very easy shot in an adrenalin fueled life and death situation.


----------



## noose4

High_Gravity said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?
Click to expand...


It would have been better to make the situation more realistic, this show has been a great one but that situation was not worthy.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax, Gemma, Tig and Opie are the best characters on the show. I am not big into the best characters getting knocked off the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Bobby and Juice looking like they are gonna be doing some time, killing Opie would have been a dumb move. With Tig killing Laroyces girl like that, the Sons are going to be at war with the Niners, they will need all the muscle they can get.
Click to expand...


You have to feel for Laroyces. Everytime sit goes wrong Laroyces gets blamed. It's like the old motto "say it was a blackman and everyone will believe it."


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax, Gemma, Tig and Opie are the best characters on the show. I am not big into the best characters getting knocked off the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Bobby and Juice looking like they are gonna be doing some time, killing Opie would have been a dumb move. With Tig killing Laroyces girl like that, the Sons are going to be at war with the Niners, they will need all the muscle they can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to feel for Laroyces. Everytime sit goes wrong Laroyces gets blamed. It's like the old motto "say it was a blackman and everyone will believe it."
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't blame him for being raging pissed off, he got screwed over with the whole Cartel thing and now this, I expect him to pull off something big in the season finale, that lady Tig killed was obviously someone important to him like a wife or sister.


----------



## High_Gravity

noose4 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the show but was disappointed with Jax shooting the gun out of Opie's hand, that is a tactic only suitable for Roy Rogers type cowboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have been better to make the situation more realistic, this show has been a great one but that situation was not worthy.
Click to expand...


What could Jax have done to make it more realistic?


----------



## noose4

High_Gravity said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have been better if Jax blew Opies brains out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been better to make the situation more realistic, this show has been a great one but that situation was not worthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What could Jax have done to make it more realistic?
Click to expand...


The writers should have made the whole situation different, shooting a gun out of somebody's hand, like I already stated, is the stuff of 1940's western movie Saturday matinee serials.


----------



## strollingbones

o noose we have watched a major battle with 50 calibers and rocket launches and suddenly that scene just pushed you over the edge?

really?

lets think about this.....


----------



## strollingbones

so what are the predictions for the finale tonight?

here are mine...such as they are.....

the black dude is pissed..he will seek revenge ....i think the woman was his wife....

they will kill or seem to kill clay....the blood thinner and the ripping out of the tube....i dont know how realistic that is....

clay will live....

tig will go off again....they will discover that juice is a snitch....and jax has already said juice has to go....only chibs is aware of that...did i mention that chibs is one sexy ass mother fucker?  did i?


----------



## noose4

strollingbones said:


> so what are the predictions for the finale tonight?
> 
> here are mine...such as they are.....
> 
> the black dude is pissed..he will seek revenge ....i think the woman was his wife....
> 
> they will kill or seem to kill clay....the blood thinner and the ripping out of the tube....i dont know how realistic that is....
> 
> clay will live....
> 
> tig will go off again....they will discover that juice is a snitch....and jax has already said juice has to go....only chibs is aware of that...did i mention that chibs is one sexy ass mother fucker?  did i?



I predict the CIA will get involved.


----------



## strollingbones

lol@noose..yall were right about romeo.....

i thought the finale was kinda lame


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> lol@noose..yall were right about romeo.....
> 
> i thought the finale was kinda lame



Actually I thought the season was just so-so. Romeo working with the CIA is liberal writers wanting to protray an Contra type move by the CIA! I don't buy that and I find that insulting. Juice so easily getting off! Please! Jax just accepting that Clay killed his father, Piney and put a hit on Tara, is very unbelievable. Jax is very much a hothead. I fear this show jumped the shark.

The finale was so-so and the season was so-so. I will watch next season, but if it so-so that will be my last season.


----------



## strollingbones

ghook...honey its a show....not liberal or conservative....

damn that cain thing has really rocked your world hasn't it?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> ghook...honey its a show....not liberal or conservative....
> 
> damn that cain thing has really rocked your world hasn't it?



The liberal view is that the CIA works with all the drug dealers around the world like the Contras, or the Cartels, Mujadeen/Taliban, now the Afghani Warlords, because they want to use these bad guys to take out supposed worse guys!

But I digress. Possibly the CIA would help ruthless killers in foreign countries, but would they really allow them to wage war and kill people in America? I don't it!


----------



## strollingbones

heads up:

comes back on tonight......


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> heads up:
> 
> comes back on tonight......



As much as I didn't like last season, I am surprisingly looking forward to this season. Hope they rebound and do not sink further!


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> heads up:
> 
> comes back on tonight......



checked the tivo last night, we are a GO!!!


----------



## High_Gravity

I am getting my cable and internet in my apartment tonight, hopefully it works out so I can watch this.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I am getting my cable and internet in my apartment tonight, hopefully it works out so I can watch this.



HG it was a good one! Might have been the best the opening episode of the series yet. Let's just say it wasn't safe to be a black man or a young white girl in that episode!  

Glad they casted a great actor -Harold Perrineau-  as the new antagonist! Loved him from OZ! 

Harold Perrineau - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones

ghook....i sat there going....i know this dude....(pope) but could not figure it out.....i watched him in oz too.....

o hell yea....it was awesome....the hits just kept coming...burying piney....springing bobby from jail....and i am not a big fan of jimmy smits but he fits the role to a t...and  you have to love tara giving gemme hell about the kids and then she turns off the baby monitor when the baby is crying...
clay looks like he is walking death....

and the dawn thing....omg i could not believe that...i havent watched anything thru my fingers in a long time but i did that


----------



## Trajan

effing spoilers 


I am going to watch it tonight......



you were right SB, I never though clay would come back, hes a good actor and I figured this was this ticket out of the series to do other things and they have enough other characters to carry the show....


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting my cable and internet in my apartment tonight, hopefully it works out so I can watch this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HG it was a good one! Might have been the best the opening episode of the series yet. Let's just say it wasn't safe to be a black man or a young white girl in that episode!
> 
> Glad they casted a great actor -Harold Perrineau-  as the new antagonist! Loved him from OZ!
> 
> Harold Perrineau - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I watched it, it was pretty good. The Jemma foursome was hot.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> ghook....i sat there going....i know this dude....(pope) but could not figure it out.....i watched him in oz too.....


Great casting selection! 



strollingbones said:


> o hell yea....it was awesome....the hits just kept coming...burying piney....springing bobby from jail....and i am not a big fan of jimmy smits but he fits the role to a t...and


Bobby is a good character. I wonder what will happen to Otto. I feel for that guy. 



strollingbones said:


> you have to love tara giving gemme hell about the kids and then she turns off the baby monitor when the baby is crying...


She is losing it. I believe she will have a tragic end. She should have left when she had the chance!



strollingbones said:


> clay looks like he is walking death....


Wounded vicious animals need time to heal. When then are wounded they are vulnerable and seek sympathy for their vulnerable state. Once they heal they seek retribution!



strollingbones said:


> and the dawn thing....omg i could not believe that...i havent watched anything thru my fingers in a long time but i did that


I will admit I shed a tear. It was horrendous. It was very unexpected. I thought, OK they are going to start the season knocking off one of the best characters in Trig (not unexpected for a season 5) and then they opened the latch! WOW, Trig was a loose cannon before, now he will be on the warpath!


----------



## strollingbones

and soon we get another fix!


----------



## High_Gravity

Lots of tits and ass in SOA lately.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Lots of tits and ass in SOA lately.



LOL, I thought the same thing, but I don't mind it. 

So far I like how this season is shaping up. 

The Nomad new members behind the home invasions! YIKES!!! I didn't see that coming, wonder what they are up to. Very interesting twist.
I wonder how they make it better with Pope. I have a feeling, Jax is going to go on the dark side and trade Tig for peace! I hope not, but I remember reading something that a fan favorite gets killed early on in this season. We will see.


----------



## strollingbones

there is a way to find out....there is a listing of actors looking for work or auditioning....a friend would always look at it and tell us who was out of a job


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> there is a way to find out....there is a listing of actors looking for work or auditioning....a friend would always look at it and tell us who was out of a job



I would rather be surprised!


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Lots of tits and ass in SOA lately.



yeait's making a strong start to the season


----------



## High_Gravity

Spoonman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of tits and ass in SOA lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeait's making a strong start to the season
Click to expand...


I like it.


----------



## strollingbones

OMG...i simply cant believe it......i was watching it thru my fingers again


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> OMG...i simply cant believe it......i was watching it thru my fingers again



Damn killin Opie off sucks! He was my favorite character. Thought he would put up a better fight.

Trigs a piece of shit! This season is starting off strong, but would have rather seen Jibbs getting knocked off instead!

Pope is turning out to be a hell of a villain!


----------



## strollingbones

chibs is one of favorites......

and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...

3 against one...opie didnt have a chance


----------



## 007

After growing up around bike clubs and being a hang around with the Vagos for three years, I find most of what goes on in that show to be way over the top. Hollywood has gassed it up for the viewers that have no real idea of who bikers are and how clubs operate. But, it's entertaining, and I guess that's what counts.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...i simply cant believe it......i was watching it thru my fingers again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn killin Opie off sucks! He was my favorite character. Thought he would put up a better fight.
> 
> Trigs a piece of shit! This season is starting off strong, but would have rather seen Jibbs getting knocked off instead!
> 
> Pope is turning out to be a hell of a villain!
Click to expand...


That sucks what happened to Opie, he was my favorite character on the show as well. Things are getting really intense for the club right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> chibs is one of favorites......
> 
> and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...
> 
> 3 against one...opie didnt have a chance



Yup and from what I understand even if Opie did hang in there against those guys they would have kept sending guys in to fight him until he was dead.


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> OMG...i simply cant believe it......i was watching it thru my fingers again



really,  opie?  wtf?  i was shocked


----------



## strollingbones

i wonder how jax will deal with his best friend dying over tigs temper and clays lies....


----------



## High_Gravity

I like how Clay got Jemma all pissed off though, she still cares about him.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> chibs is one of favorites......
> 
> and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...
> 
> 3 against one...opie didnt have a chance



thx for thinking of my sweet cheeks 


I have learned to watch it within in a day or so of it airing or just don't come to this thread.

the wife and I watched it last night and she put her fingers over her eyes when that guy took the swipe at the back of opies head when he was down  too

that was a surprise, it appears to me they are determined to be unpredictable and keep it fresh. 

and yes trig is a POS, I think Jax has no problem using him for now and will gladly give him up for starting all this shit when the time comes...everyone has paid a price for his bullshit. 

Jax is metamorphosing now into a real leader, hes got to see all of the angles, hes got to plan ahead and around things down the road,  make the hard calls ( like Clay?). I think he would have given up the Mic ( who I cannot fucking understand half the time anwyay).....so I would have been cool with that


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> chibs is one of favorites......
> 
> and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...
> 
> 3 against one...opie didnt have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for thinking of my sweet cheeks
> 
> 
> I have learned to watch it within in a day or so of it airing or just don't come to this thread.
> 
> the wife and I watched it last night and she put her fingers over her eyes when that guy took the swipe at the back of opies head when he was down  too
> 
> that was a surprise, it appears to me they are determined to be unpredictable and keep it fresh.
> 
> and yes trig is a POS, I think Jax has no problem using him for now and will gladly give him up for starting all this shit when the time comes...everyone has paid a price for his bullshit.
> 
> Jax is metamorphosing now into a real leader, hes got to see all of the angles, hes got to plan ahead and around things down the road,  make the hard calls ( like Clay?). I think he would have given up the Mic ( who I cannot fucking understand half the time anwyay).....so I would have been cool with that
Click to expand...


The crazy thing is Pope put him to the test and now Jax knows what he is capable of, Pope told him at the end of the episode he was born for this.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> chibs is one of favorites......
> 
> and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...
> 
> 3 against one...opie didnt have a chance



That is why I put a ***Spolier*** alert!


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> chibs is one of favorites......
> 
> and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...
> 
> 3 against one...opie didnt have a chance



Chibs is a great character, but Opie might have been the best one


----------



## GHook93

007 said:


> After growing up around bike clubs and being a hang around with the Vagos for three years, I find most of what goes on in that show to be way over the top. Hollywood has gassed it up for the viewers that have no real idea of who bikers are and how clubs operate. But, it's entertaining, and I guess that's what counts.



Wait a minute a TV show that diverts from reality, over uses action and drama so people will remain interested and has twist and turns that are much different than everyday biker life, what they fuck at the writers thinking? They need to remove all the action, twists and drama and create a boring show because who needs entertainment, when you have have a boring reality TV show!


----------



## GHook93

007 said:


> After growing up around bike clubs and being a hang around with the Vagos for three years, I find most of what goes on in that show to be way over the top. Hollywood has gassed it up for the viewers that have no real idea of who bikers are and how clubs operate. But, it's entertaining, and I guess that's what counts.



I hung around a motorcycle club also. My pops biked. There were a 4 lawyers, 2 doctors, 2 stockbrokers and my pops was the financial planner of the groups. They were a rough group, but kept the gang's issues away from the family.

They weren't as hard-core as the Wild Hogs, but that movie was so far from reality, that I can't believe the producers would make a such a movie just to sell tickets! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSvwmgWCJ2s]WILD HOGS Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i wonder how jax will deal with his best friend dying over tigs temper and clays lies....



I think he will use Tig as bait to kill Pope! Clay's a pawn, until Jax doesn't need him anymore!


----------



## strollingbones

here is a bit of odd news...half sack

'Sons of Anarchy' actor falls to death after apparently murdering landlady - TODAY Entertainment


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> here is a bit of odd news...half sack
> 
> 'Sons of Anarchy' actor falls to death after apparently murdering landlady - TODAY Entertainment



Holy shit!


----------



## strollingbones

is that not some bizarro stuff....wonder what meth he was doing?


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> is that not some bizarro stuff....wonder what meth he was doing?



Who knows, sometimes art turns into reality. One of the actors from that show Prison Break years ago actually ended up going to prison in real life when he killed someone when was drinking and driving.


----------



## AquaAthena

GHook93 said:


> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I hope to soon watch it, but *Revenge and Mad Men,* are first and I have so little time. I do like that "Sons" first 3 seasons stream on Netflix.


----------



## 007

GHook93 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After growing up around bike clubs and being a hang around with the Vagos for three years, I find most of what goes on in that show to be way over the top. Hollywood has gassed it up for the viewers that have no real idea of who bikers are and how clubs operate. But, it's entertaining, and I guess that's what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute a TV show that diverts from reality, over uses action and drama so people will remain interested and has twist and turns that are much different than everyday biker life, what they fuck at the writers thinking? They need to remove all the action, twists and drama and create a boring show because who needs entertainment, when you have have a boring reality TV show!
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong... I wasn't KNOCKING the show. I was just pointing out that it was a pretty good stretch from reality. Real biker clubs have a shit load more FUN than they even come close to portraying in that show, and clubs enjoy RIDING. That is what they clubs are... MOTORCYCLE clubs. They like RIDE, and that show NEVER shows them meeting, laughing, looking over each other's bikes, lining up the pack, riding in the pack, enjoying the ride... instead the show is all this constant high octane DRAMA, and it just isn't like that in reality. Not even in a true outlaw bike club. I just wanted to point that out to those who watch the show that have no idea about what a true motorcycle is like. This show is nothing even close to the truth. This show is pure hyper hollywood drama.


----------



## 007

GHook93 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After growing up around bike clubs and being a hang around with the Vagos for three years, I find most of what goes on in that show to be way over the top. Hollywood has gassed it up for the viewers that have no real idea of who bikers are and how clubs operate. But, it's entertaining, and I guess that's what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute a TV show that diverts from reality, over uses action and drama so people will remain interested and has twist and turns that are much different than everyday biker life, what they fuck at the writers thinking? They need to remove all the action, twists and drama and create a boring show because who needs entertainment, when you have have a boring reality TV show!
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong... I wasn't KNOCKING the show. I was just pointing out that it was a pretty good stretch from reality. Real biker clubs have a shit load more FUN than they even come close to portraying in that show, and clubs enjoy RIDING. That is what the clubs are... MOTORCYCLE clubs. They like to RIDE, and that show NEVER shows them meeting, laughing, looking over each other's bikes, lining up the pack, riding in the pack, enjoying the ride... instead the show is all this constant high octane DRAMA, and it just isn't like that in reality. Not even in a true outlaw bike club. I just wanted to point that out to those who watch the show that have no idea about what a true motorcycle club is like. This show is nothing even close to the truth. In any case, if you enjoy watching it, then by all means watch it. It's at least entertaining.


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> chibs is one of favorites......
> 
> and trajan will have  a fit over the spoilers...
> 
> 3 against one...opie didnt have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for thinking of my sweet cheeks
> 
> 
> I have learned to watch it within in a day or so of it airing or just don't come to this thread.
> 
> the wife and I watched it last night and she put her fingers over her eyes when that guy took the swipe at the back of opies head when he was down  too
> 
> that was a surprise, it appears to me they are determined to be unpredictable and keep it fresh.
> 
> and yes trig is a POS, I think Jax has no problem using him for now and will gladly give him up for starting all this shit when the time comes...everyone has paid a price for his bullshit.
> 
> Jax is metamorphosing now into a real leader, hes got to see all of the angles, hes got to plan ahead and around things down the road,  make the hard calls ( like Clay?). I think he would have given up the Mic ( who I cannot fucking understand half the time anwyay).....so I would have been cool with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crazy thing is Pope put him to the test and now Jax knows what he is capable of, Pope told him at the end of the episode he was born for this.
Click to expand...


well said, agreed.


----------



## waltky

Inside Johnny Lewis' troubled life...

*Anarchy Actor 'Out of Control' Months Before His Death*
_Sep 28, 2012  Details of Johnny Lewis' troubled life are pouring out after the former Sons of Anarchy actor was found dead after allegedly killing his landlord Wednesday:_


> The 28-year-old had been arrested at least three times this year, the Los Angeles Times reports: once for breaking into a home and beating two men inside, once for punching a man in a yogurt shop, and once for attempting to break in to another home. Family and friends had repeatedly tried to help the actorwho was still landing movie roleswith his substance abuse and mental issues. A probation report called his recent behavior "out of control." E! reports that an attorney who represented Lewis said it was clear he suffered from delusions.
> 
> It seems Lewis' mental troubles began earlier this year, when he had a bad experience with an undisclosed drug that caused him to have a "psychotic break," sources tell TMZ. He had never been the same since, but was stabilized on medication. The sources believe he stopped taking the medication when he was released from his latest jail stint, days before his death, causing him to become dangerously unstable.
> 
> Lewis was, at least at one point, very active in Scientology and its drug abuse program, Narconon, TMZ reports.
> 
> Adding to Lewis' recent troubles: He had a daughter, and was upset over a custody battle, E! reports.
> 
> But, until the morning of her death, Lewis had never given his landlady any reason to fear him, a friend of hers tells Celebuzz.
> 
> Many of the songs of Katy Perry, who dated Lewis in 2006, were inspired by Lewis, a source tells Us. Perry "had to separate from him" because she knew "he was in trouble then and she couldn't help him." She's said to be "devastated" by his death.
> 
> Source


----------



## Zoom

blah blah, Peggy Bundy is hot.


----------



## Hardcandy

The *Sons of Anarchy* along with its great cast had the potential to be one of, if not the greatest made for tv productions in the history of the boob tube but once again the liberal Hollywood writers couldn't resist weaving their political correctness into the intricate fabric of the shows very essence which is totally alien to the outlaw biker culture.

Hollywood nailed the comradery, the loyalty, the dedication, the politics, the violence, the criminal enterprises, the sex, the parties and the families of this male dominated culture and then injected it with political correctness to make it warm and fuzzy in the image of their perfect liberal utopia which totally destroyed the shows credibility.

I've known these people my whole life and SamCrow showed me alliances, tolerances and betrayals that would never go down or go unpunished in the outlaw biker culture.....*Sons of Anarchy*, one thumb up for its original potential and great acting and one thumb down because those liberal fuckups in Hollywood that are in denial of reality.


----------



## GHook93

Gotta love the Mexican Version of Gemma! She was right for calling the Eses, Nero made a bad call!


----------



## High_Gravity

Tara beat that Mexican ladys ass!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Tara beat that Mexican ladys ass!



She sure did! However, her ending was shocking!

This season is turning out to be a hell of a season! They are really upping the sakes.


Question HG: You think Tara will take one for the team and blow Otto?  I don't think she wil. I think goes in with the intentions of doing it, but decides against it, he attacks the guard comes in and kills Otto. Just a hunch!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tara beat that Mexican ladys ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sure did! However, her ending was shocking!
> 
> This season is turning out to be a hell of a season! They are really upping the sakes.
> 
> 
> Question HG: You think Tara will take one for the team and blow Otto?  I don't think she wil. I think goes in with the intentions of doing it, but decides against it, he attacks the guard comes in and kills Otto. Just a hunch!
Click to expand...


Its hard to say, if Tara sucks that guys dick and Jax finds out I don't know how he would feel about it. This season has been really sexual so far, who knows she might actually do it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Clay was the one behind the home invasions, to make Jax look bad. I wonder how this will turn out.


----------



## Trajan

yea, I thought so last episode before htis one, it had to be, who else after pope got his revenge? all those new guys they [patched , some seemed shaky to me, so ther it is.....where this is going, who friggin' knows, great season so far.


----------



## GHook93

After the whole bad Northern Ireland storyline, I thought the show jumped the shark, but the last two season up the tension and storyline and won at least me back.

Damn did the season finale throw me through a loop!

(1) Otto biting his tongue off! I am still shaking over that scene!
(2) Jax turning the table on Pope, saving Tig an killing Pope! I think that will backfire down the line.
(3) Clay getting framed for the Pope murder? I think he pulls an Otto for the RICO snitch.
(4) Gemma helping frame Clay! Ouch.
(5) Bobby seeming to quit as VP or SAMCRO? 
(6) Jax getting his deal for Charming heights.
(7) Lastly and most shocking, just as you think it's ending on a happy note, Tara gets arrested for conspiracy to commit murder. They appear to make it seem like Gemma is the snitch framing her, but that seems to easy and too much of suicide move that won't get her close to the boys she wants to be with. Not to mention even Nero would turn on her with that move.   My guess is it is someone or something else. I think Tara wll get off next season, but lose the deal in Providence and her job in Charming and probably her license. Then she becomes a mob/black market DOC!

Good season and great shop. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> After the whole bad Northern Ireland storyline, I thought the show jumped the shark, but the last two season up the tension and storyline and won at least me back.
> 
> Damn did the season finale throw me through a loop!
> 
> (1) Otto biting his tongue off! I am still shaking over that scene!
> (2) Jax turning the table on Pope, saving Tig an killing Pope! I think that will backfire down the line.
> (3) Clay getting framed for the Pope murder? I think he pulls an Otto for the RICO snitch.
> (4) Gemma helping frame Clay! Ouch.
> (5) Bobby seeming to quit as VP or SAMCRO?
> (6) Jax getting his deal for Charming heights.
> (7) Lastly and most shocking, just as you think it's ending on a happy note, Tara gets arrested for conspiracy to commit murder. They appear to make it seem like Gemma is the snitch framing her, but that seems to easy and too much of suicide move that won't get her close to the boys she wants to be with. Not to mention even Nero would turn on her with that move.   My guess is it is someone or something else. I think Tara wll get off next season, but lose the deal in Providence and her job in Charming and probably her license. Then she becomes a mob/black market DOC!
> 
> Good season and great shop. Looking forward to next season.



Jax was smart, he already built a reportoire with the guy who will replace Pope, very well played. Tigg owes his fucking life to Jax, he better not forget it, I think he will replace Bobby as the VP next season.


----------



## PredFan

Meh, it's a soap opera for men.


----------



## AquaAthena

GHook93 said:


> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I watched one episode a few weeks ago, but didn't get into it. I am streaming The Sopranos and am really into it..lol. I am on the second season and plan to watch them all. 

FYI: Amazon stopped streaming The Sopranos through ROKU on the first of December. They "said" they are working on the problem. Meanwhile, I am able to stream it on my blu-ray player.  Love this show!


----------



## Spoonman

AquaAthena said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> 
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched one episode a few weeks ago, but didn't get into it. I am streaming The Sopranos and am really into it..lol. I am on the second season and plan to watch them all.
> 
> FYI: Amazon stopped streaming The Sopranos through ROKU on the first of December. They "said" they are working on the problem. Meanwhile, I am able to stream it on my blu-ray player.  Love this show!
Click to expand...


just pull if off torrents.


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the whole bad Northern Ireland storyline, I thought the show jumped the shark, but the last two season up the tension and storyline and won at least me back.
> 
> Damn did the season finale throw me through a loop!
> 
> (1) Otto biting his tongue off! I am still shaking over that scene!
> (2) Jax turning the table on Pope, saving Tig an killing Pope! I think that will backfire down the line.
> (3) Clay getting framed for the Pope murder? I think he pulls an Otto for the RICO snitch.
> (4) Gemma helping frame Clay! Ouch.
> (5) Bobby seeming to quit as VP or SAMCRO?
> (6) Jax getting his deal for Charming heights.
> (7) Lastly and most shocking, just as you think it's ending on a happy note, Tara gets arrested for conspiracy to commit murder. They appear to make it seem like Gemma is the snitch framing her, but that seems to easy and too much of suicide move that won't get her close to the boys she wants to be with. Not to mention even Nero would turn on her with that move.   My guess is it is someone or something else. I think Tara wll get off next season, but lose the deal in Providence and her job in Charming and probably her license. Then she becomes a mob/black market DOC!
> 
> Good season and great shop. Looking forward to next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax was smart, he already built a reportoire with the guy who will replace Pope, very well played. Tigg owes his fucking life to Jax, he better not forget it, I think he will replace Bobby as the VP next season.
Click to expand...


No way, it will be Chibs......


anyone catch the godfather 2 themes? Jax makes the hard calls, great twists, plays both ends against the middle and everyone gets their just deserts BUT he loses his wife.


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the whole bad Northern Ireland storyline, I thought the show jumped the shark, but the last two season up the tension and storyline and won at least me back.
> 
> Damn did the season finale throw me through a loop!
> 
> (1) Otto biting his tongue off! I am still shaking over that scene!
> (2) Jax turning the table on Pope, saving Tig an killing Pope! I think that will backfire down the line.
> (3) Clay getting framed for the Pope murder? I think he pulls an Otto for the RICO snitch.
> (4) Gemma helping frame Clay! Ouch.
> (5) Bobby seeming to quit as VP or SAMCRO?
> (6) Jax getting his deal for Charming heights.
> (7) Lastly and most shocking, just as you think it's ending on a happy note, Tara gets arrested for conspiracy to commit murder. They appear to make it seem like Gemma is the snitch framing her, but that seems to easy and too much of suicide move that won't get her close to the boys she wants to be with. Not to mention even Nero would turn on her with that move.   My guess is it is someone or something else. I think Tara wll get off next season, but lose the deal in Providence and her job in Charming and probably her license. Then she becomes a mob/black market DOC!
> 
> Good season and great shop. Looking forward to next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax was smart, he already built a reportoire with the guy who will replace Pope, very well played. Tigg owes his fucking life to Jax, he better not forget it, I think he will replace Bobby as the VP next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way, it will be Chibs......
> 
> 
> anyone catch the godfather 2 themes? Jax makes the hard calls, great twists, plays both ends against the middle and everyone gets their just deserts BUT he loses his wife.
Click to expand...


I knew that was going to happen anyways, Jax is getting himself deeper and deeper into the life, Tara was going to want to leave eventually.


----------



## Wicked Jester

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax was smart, he already built a reportoire with the guy who will replace Pope, very well played. Tigg owes his fucking life to Jax, he better not forget it, I think he will replace Bobby as the VP next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, it will be Chibs......
> 
> 
> anyone catch the godfather 2 themes? Jax makes the hard calls, great twists, plays both ends against the middle and everyone gets their just deserts BUT he loses his wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that was going to happen anyways, Jax is getting himself deeper and deeper into the life, Tara was going to want to leave eventually.
Click to expand...

Jax totally threw Tara under the bus......The closing scene was very telling, with Jax at the table, and Gemma's arm on his shoulder, mirrored last seasons closing scene with Jax at the table, and Tara's arm on his shoulder......Makes ya' wonder, how much power is Gemma gonna have.....unofficial VP behind the scenes?


----------



## whitehall

A fictional drama pretending to be a reality show. It turns out to be soap on wheels. Ron Perlman was more credible in "Beauty and the Beast" than as a outlaw biker.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Ths show got it's game back together this past season.  Defintely one of the best IMO.  Lot's of unexpected stuff going down, lot's of major power plays. I'm looking forward to next season already.


----------



## GHook93

Looks rock solid!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdezEkVYhVc]Exclusive 'Sons of Anarchy' Season 6 Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

new season starts in a week or two.  looking forward to it


----------



## Samson

Spoonman said:


> new season starts in a week or two.  looking forward to it



It makes me sad that I cannot set up my DVR yet.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> new season starts in a week or two.  looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me sad that I cannot set up my DVR yet.
Click to expand...


I know what you mean, we got  new one over the summer and it won't allow me to set it up until a new one has been listed or an rerun airs. 

I think the show isn't as good as it was in the first two seasons, but I still enjoy the show a ton!


----------



## Spoonman

Samson said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> new season starts in a week or two.  looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me sad that I cannot set up my DVR yet.
Click to expand...


our cable company offers something called on demand which lets you watch it anytime for a few weeks after the original airs.  if i totally miss it i just download it off torrents


----------



## GHook93

(1) Clay gets beaten by the US Marshall and convinces the Marshall that Jax and Tara were behind everything.
(2) Tara gets beaten and raped in jail!
(3) Juice finally get smoked for being the rat.
(4) The US Marshall causes some major problems with Clubs legit businesses.
(5) You see Otto getting tortured daily by the US Marshall.
(6) It wasn't Gemma that turned in Tara, it was Jax's old wife. 
(7) Gibbs gets smoked this season. 
(8) Clay ends up killing the US Marshall.
(9) The Black Sherrif has completely turned and helps out the Sons like Uncer used to do.
(10) Jimmy Smits character joins the club.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am looking forward to this and Walking Dead.


----------



## Trajan

my wife and I just got season 5 in the mial.......... they didn't release it till the other day, we have re-watched all 4 previous seasons  the last 3 weeks, gonna catch up just before it airs....


----------



## strollingbones

tonights the night!


----------



## strollingbones

wtf?

i was lost the entire show


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> wtf?
> 
> i was lost the entire show



Why?


----------



## High_Gravity

That US Marshall guy is going to be a problem, thats for sure.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> wtf?
> 
> i was lost the entire show



It wasn't that complicated! Getting old Bones!


----------



## Moonglow

reminds me of the bikers I hung out with in the'70's.


----------



## High_Gravity

The black guys from Oakland still want Tigg.


----------



## testarosa

I can't be in here, I haven't watched it yet!

Be back tomorrow.


----------



## GHook93

Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again! 

***SPOILERS***
(1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.

(2) Iranian Assholes:  Do people seriously get off on torture porn? Jezzus there are sick fucks out there. That whole scene where you see Opie's widow after she was tortured with being cut, burned, beatened and raped for porn videos was just SICK. Then they visit the studio were they are doing the rape and torture porn where there is a pool of piss. Then the Iranian asshole insults Trig's daughter (who not too long ago had to watch his daughter being burned alive) and Trig drowns the douche bag in the tube of piss. SIDE NOTE: Loved that scene, fuck the Iranian assholes!

(3) Corrupt Cop: Nice to see Robocop getting a new gig. That guy is going to cause troubles, I guarantee it! But Robocop looks nearly the same!

(4) Jax's New Partner:  Nice bang your new HOT partner (chick from Deadwood) while your previously clean and successful wife is in jail for the club! Nice!

(5) Tara:  She is in jail and not looking too happy. She thinks it was Gemma, but the US Marshall tells her it was him. I am very suspect to this. They already linked her to the club and Otto and let her off. Methink Gemma is right it was Wendy. That was why Wendy had a cameo. I can almost guarantee it was her!  Glad to see Tara give the thug bitch a woop ass. I have a feeling it's going to come back to bite her and that bitch seeks her revenge.

(6) US Marshal:  I can't imagine what I would do if I had the poor to inflict enormous amount of pain on the people that killed my sister. Nevertheless, you can see he is a sick and immoral man. I have no doubt he will flip Clay, but I think he is going to make Tara's life a living hell. I think she ends up getting beat up, raped and even cut up. I hope I am wrong, but this season seems to want to shock people.

(7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> The black guys from Oakland still want Tigg.



Bet Jax didn't see that one coming! I think there will be tension that Jax didn't anticipate.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> wtf?
> 
> i was lost the entire show



did you rewatch any of last season? I am glad I did...it helps hon....


----------



## GHook93

Anyone think Gemma is 100% correct? I think  she was the one that gave the story to feds. Regardless of what the US Marshall stated they needed a witness. During Tara's first trial they already exposed that she had a connection to the club and Otto. They would have needed someone to state they talked to her or heard her state she was looking for weapon to get to Otto to kill the nurse. 

I wouldn't surprise me if it was Gemma, but I think Wendy was the one.

Her cameo and her faking her lose of desire to get Abel doesn't seem that believable. I think she wants to Tara out of the picture and then will seek the boy or boys!

Her I might end up dead was a foreshadow? Possibly!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.
> 
> (2) Iranian Assholes:  Do people seriously get off on torture porn? Jezzus there are sick fucks out there. That whole scene where you see Opie's widow after she was tortured with being cut, burned, beatened and raped for porn videos was just SICK. Then they visit the studio were they are doing the rape and torture porn where there is a pool of piss. Then the Iranian asshole insults Trig's daughter (who not too long ago had to watch his daughter being burned alive) and Trig drowns the douche bag in the tube of piss. SIDE NOTE: Loved that scene, fuck the Iranian assholes!
> 
> (3) Corrupt Cop: Nice to see Robocop getting a new gig. That guy is going to cause troubles, I guarantee it! But Robocop looks nearly the same!
> 
> (4) Jax's New Partner:  Nice bang your new HOT partner (chick from Deadwood) while your previously clean and successful wife is in jail for the club! Nice!
> 
> (5) Tara:  She is in jail and not looking too happy. She thinks it was Gemma, but the US Marshall tells her it was him. I am very suspect to this. They already linked her to the club and Otto and let her off. Methink Gemma is right it was Wendy. That was why Wendy had a cameo. I can almost guarantee it was her!  Glad to see Tara give the thug bitch a woop ass. I have a feeling it's going to come back to bite her and that bitch seeks her revenge.
> 
> (6) US Marshal:  I can't imagine what I would do if I had the poor to inflict enormous amount of pain on the people that killed my sister. Nevertheless, you can see he is a sick and immoral man. I have no doubt he will flip Clay, but I think he is going to make Tara's life a living hell. I think she ends up getting beat up, raped and even cut up. I hope I am wrong, but this season seems to want to shock people.
> 
> (7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.



I think the school shooting served a purpose for the show but we won't see what that is yet, the kid apparently used a gun that is linked to SAMCRO. Otto is enduring a living hell for sure, if I were him I would try to just off myself.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.
> 
> (2) Iranian Assholes:  Do people seriously get off on torture porn? Jezzus there are sick fucks out there. That whole scene where you see Opie's widow after she was tortured with being cut, burned, beatened and raped for porn videos was just SICK. Then they visit the studio were they are doing the rape and torture porn where there is a pool of piss. Then the Iranian asshole insults Trig's daughter (who not too long ago had to watch his daughter being burned alive) and Trig drowns the douche bag in the tube of piss. SIDE NOTE: Loved that scene, fuck the Iranian assholes!
> 
> (3) Corrupt Cop: Nice to see Robocop getting a new gig. That guy is going to cause troubles, I guarantee it! But Robocop looks nearly the same!
> 
> (4) Jax's New Partner:  Nice bang your new HOT partner (chick from Deadwood) while your previously clean and successful wife is in jail for the club! Nice!
> 
> (5) Tara:  She is in jail and not looking too happy. She thinks it was Gemma, but the US Marshall tells her it was him. I am very suspect to this. They already linked her to the club and Otto and let her off. Methink Gemma is right it was Wendy. That was why Wendy had a cameo. I can almost guarantee it was her!  Glad to see Tara give the thug bitch a woop ass. I have a feeling it's going to come back to bite her and that bitch seeks her revenge.
> 
> (6) US Marshal:  I can't imagine what I would do if I had the poor to inflict enormous amount of pain on the people that killed my sister. Nevertheless, you can see he is a sick and immoral man. I have no doubt he will flip Clay, but I think he is going to make Tara's life a living hell. I think she ends up getting beat up, raped and even cut up. I hope I am wrong, but this season seems to want to shock people.
> 
> (7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the school shooting served a purpose for the show but we won't see what that is yet, the kid apparently used a gun that is linked to SAMCRO. Otto is enduring a living hell for sure, if I were him I would try to just off myself.
Click to expand...



I think they wanted to create a controversy surrounding the Sandy Hook and other school shooting controversies.

Might be hard for Otto to off himself. He just killed an innocent woman, after offing that guy in the hospital. His list of items are probably limited. probably hard to find sharp objects to cut his wrists. Maybe hang himself, but that might be limited also. Who knows.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.
> 
> (2) Iranian Assholes:  Do people seriously get off on torture porn? Jezzus there are sick fucks out there. That whole scene where you see Opie's widow after she was tortured with being cut, burned, beatened and raped for porn videos was just SICK. Then they visit the studio were they are doing the rape and torture porn where there is a pool of piss. Then the Iranian asshole insults Trig's daughter (who not too long ago had to watch his daughter being burned alive) and Trig drowns the douche bag in the tube of piss. SIDE NOTE: Loved that scene, fuck the Iranian assholes!
> 
> (3) Corrupt Cop: Nice to see Robocop getting a new gig. That guy is going to cause troubles, I guarantee it! But Robocop looks nearly the same!
> 
> (4) Jax's New Partner:  Nice bang your new HOT partner (chick from Deadwood) while your previously clean and successful wife is in jail for the club! Nice!
> 
> (5) Tara:  She is in jail and not looking too happy. She thinks it was Gemma, but the US Marshall tells her it was him. I am very suspect to this. They already linked her to the club and Otto and let her off. Methink Gemma is right it was Wendy. That was why Wendy had a cameo. I can almost guarantee it was her!  Glad to see Tara give the thug bitch a woop ass. I have a feeling it's going to come back to bite her and that bitch seeks her revenge.
> 
> (6) US Marshal:  I can't imagine what I would do if I had the poor to inflict enormous amount of pain on the people that killed my sister. Nevertheless, you can see he is a sick and immoral man. I have no doubt he will flip Clay, but I think he is going to make Tara's life a living hell. I think she ends up getting beat up, raped and even cut up. I hope I am wrong, but this season seems to want to shock people.
> 
> (7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the school shooting served a purpose for the show but we won't see what that is yet, the kid apparently used a gun that is linked to SAMCRO. Otto is enduring a living hell for sure, if I were him I would try to just off myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think they wanted to create a controversy surrounding the Sandy Hook and other school shooting controversies.
> 
> Might be hard for Otto to off himself. He just killed an innocent woman, after offing that guy in the hospital. His list of items are probably limited. probably hard to find sharp objects to cut his wrists. Maybe hang himself, but that might be limited also. Who knows.
Click to expand...


Thats very true, what he is going through is the worst thing a man could ever experience, my god.


----------



## hjmick

Sorry G, _Ray Donovan_ is the best thing running right now...


----------



## GHook93

Alive (85%+)
Jax
Gemma
Nero
Abel and Thomas

More Likely Alive (50-85%)
Bobby Munson
Unser 
Happy (Fan Fav)
Big Fat SAO in glasses
Mike (Black Guy that took Pope's spot)
Alverz (Not really seeing him this season)
Romero (don't see him being off'ed)
Black Sherriff (drawing plank on his name) - not even sure he is back

More Likely Dead (25-49%)
Tig or Gibbs (I think one of these two fan favs bites the dust)
The Prospect (prospect don't make it too long on SOA)
Opie's Whore Widow (I think the Iranians get her)
Tara (I think she might have a tragic ending)
Juice (He might get his)

Dead (<25%)
Clay (I believe he finally get killed)
Otto (please put this guy out of his misery, not sure if I could watch him get tortured anymore)
Wendy (I think it is Wendy who turned in Tara. I think she will get discovered and dealt with)
US Marshall Evil Bastard (He is going to have a bad ending!)


----------



## High_Gravity

I think the Iranians are finished bro, didn't they get chased out?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> I think the Iranians are finished bro, didn't they get chased out?



One got shot, one was drowned in his own piss, but one got away. The leader I might add is the one that got away. Gibbs came back and stated he got away, so methink that was a foreshadow!


----------



## GHook93

hjmick said:


> Sorry G, _Ray Donovan_ is the best thing running right now...



Never saw it. The shows I watch religiously are Walking Dead, SOA, the Americans, Game of Thrones and Vikings. Thank god for DVR, otherwise I probably would have seen any of these shows!


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> (7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.



Yes, they did need to go there.

I'm going to take a wild guess that the show's main demographic is white males, aged 15-35 who sympathise with violent criminal behaviour.

I can think of nothing short of a 10 year old (white male) shooting up his private school with an automated weapon to elicite something besides hilarity among this demographic group who "loved the scene" of the "Persian" getting drowned in urine (BTW, I liked this too).

However, this will also be a plot element: The gun will be traced back to SAMC, and every ATF agent in the USA will be crawling up Jax butt.


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.



After he brutally killed the nurse (stabbing her to death with a crucifix) who was only trying to help him, I have no sympathy for the blind, butt-fucked, tongueless, Otto.

Plus, who's to say he doesn't enjoy his morning rondevous?


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> (6) US Marshal:  I can't imagine what I would do if I had the poor to inflict enormous amount of pain on the people that killed my sister. Nevertheless, you can see he is a sick and immoral man. I have no doubt he will flip Clay, but I think he is going to make Tara's life a living hell. I think she ends up getting beat up, raped and even cut up. I hope I am wrong, but this season seems to want to shock people.



At its heart, SOA like most TV, is written with a liberal slant.

Life for Cops that do not behave as the ACLU approves, does not end well.


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After he brutally killed the nurse (stabbing her to death with a crucifix) who was only trying to help him, I have no sympathy for the blind, butt-fucked, tongueless, Otto.
> 
> Plus, who's to say he doesn't enjoy his morning rondevous?
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After he brutally killed the nurse (stabbing her to death with a crucifix) who was only trying to help him, I have no sympathy for the blind, butt-fucked, tongueless, Otto.
> 
> Plus, who's to say he doesn't enjoy his morning rondevous?
Click to expand...


Good point. If it was real life no one would have sympathy for the guy!


----------



## midcan5

FD - I've never seen the show, but I can imagine mom and all of us brats being transporting back to now and the show coming on our TV. Mom would have watched for maybe three minutes given what I have read of the show, and her words would have been, 'who watches this crap, it goes off now.' And off it would go. It's sort of funny to think of the ways of today when meaningless violence is so appealing. Deep inside humankind must reside the evolutionary soul of kill or be killed. It is like a play in which the HS boy or girl vicariously gets back at all those who wronged her, whether purposely or not. Imagine now for contrast a show in which people help each other in need, not because the plot is revenge against an evil, but just because that would help another. Is fantasy more than simply diversion, is it required so we only kill each other some of the time.


----------



## Samson

midcan5 said:


> FD - I've never seen the show, but I can imagine mom and all of us brats being transporting back to now and the show coming on our TV. Mom would have watched for maybe three minutes given what I have read of the show, and her words would have been, 'who watches this crap, it goes off now.' And off it would go. It's sort of funny to think of the ways of today when meaningless violence is so appealing. Deep inside humankind must reside the evolutionary soul of kill or be killed. It is like a play in which the HS boy or girl who vicariously gets back at all those who wronged her, whether purposely or not. Imagine now for contrast a show in which people help each other in need, not because the plot is revenge against an evil, but just because that would help another. Is fantasy more than simply diversion, is it required so we only kill each some of the time.



If you've never seen the show, then why are you posting into a thread titled "Sons of Anarchy- Best Action/Drama on TV?"

Deep inside midcan, there must be empty space between his ears.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did need to go there.
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess that the show's main demographic is white males, aged 15-35 who sympathise with violent criminal behaviour.
> 
> I can think of nothing short of a 10 year old (white male) shooting up his private school with an automated weapon to elicite something besides hilarity among this demographic group who "loved the scene" of the "Persian" getting drowned in urine (BTW, I liked this too).
> 
> However, this will also be a plot element: The gun will be traced back to SAMC, and every ATF agent in the USA will be crawling up Jax butt.
Click to expand...


I'm black and I love SOA.


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeezus did this season start off on a thrill right. I found myself sitting their for a few minutes digesting it all when it ended. Wow, the best episode of any show I have ever seen that I will never watch again!
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> (1) Otto: First you see the US Marshall enacting his revenge, by having Otto beatened and raped, inferring it happened daily every morning. Nice wake up call. I have to say I feel for Otto. He is the most tragic character in the show. Locked up for a gang that doesn't truly care for him. Blew his parol, but carrying out murders for the gang. Lost one eye and much of the use of his othe eye for the gang. Now he is on death row, receiving daily torture and brutal anal rapes. I truly hope his misery finally comes to an end this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After he brutally killed the nurse (stabbing her to death with a crucifix) who was only trying to help him, I have no sympathy for the blind, butt-fucked, tongueless, Otto.
> 
> Plus, who's to say he doesn't enjoy his morning rondevous?
Click to expand...


Good point.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (7) School Shooting:   Did they really have to go there. I had thoughts seriously about turning my back on the show. That scene was horrendous and put tears in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did need to go there.
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess that the show's main demographic is white males, aged 15-35 who sympathise with violent criminal behaviour.
> 
> I can think of nothing short of a 10 year old (white male) shooting up his private school with an automated weapon to elicite something besides hilarity among this demographic group who "loved the scene" of the "Persian" getting drowned in urine (BTW, I liked this too).
> 
> However, this will also be a plot element: The gun will be traced back to SAMC, and every ATF agent in the USA will be crawling up Jax butt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm black and I love SOA.
Click to expand...


Do you think black males make up the MAIN DEMOGRAPHIC for SOA viewers?


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did need to go there.
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess that the show's main demographic is white males, aged 15-35 who sympathise with violent criminal behaviour.
> 
> I can think of nothing short of a 10 year old (white male) shooting up his private school with an automated weapon to elicite something besides hilarity among this demographic group who "loved the scene" of the "Persian" getting drowned in urine (BTW, I liked this too).
> 
> However, this will also be a plot element: The gun will be traced back to SAMC, and every ATF agent in the USA will be crawling up Jax butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I love SOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think black males make up the MAIN DEMOGRAPHIC for SOA viewers?
Click to expand...


I know a few of my friends who watch it, but overall probably not.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I love SOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think black males make up the MAIN DEMOGRAPHIC for SOA viewers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a few of my friends who watch it, but overall probably not.
Click to expand...


The only reason I mention white males is because the main characters are white males.

Although Jimmy Smits is an appeal to the OG hispanic demographic, I'm pretty sure they watch the show more for the gratuitous sex scenes.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FD - I've never seen the show, but I can imagine mom and all of us brats being transporting back to now and the show coming on our TV. Mom would have watched for maybe three minutes given what I have read of the show, and her words would have been, 'who watches this crap, it goes off now.' And off it would go. It's sort of funny to think of the ways of today when meaningless violence is so appealing. Deep inside humankind must reside the evolutionary soul of kill or be killed. It is like a play in which the HS boy or girl who vicariously gets back at all those who wronged her, whether purposely or not. Imagine now for contrast a show in which people help each other in need, not because the plot is revenge against an evil, but just because that would help another. Is fantasy more than simply diversion, is it required so we only kill each some of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've never seen the show, then why are you posting into a thread titled "Sons of Anarchy- Best Action/Drama on TV?"
> 
> Deep inside midcan, there must be empty space between his ears.
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did need to go there.
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess that the show's main demographic is white males, aged 15-35 who sympathise with violent criminal behaviour.
> 
> I can think of nothing short of a 10 year old (white male) shooting up his private school with an automated weapon to elicite something besides hilarity among this demographic group who "loved the scene" of the "Persian" getting drowned in urine (BTW, I liked this too).
> 
> However, this will also be a plot element: The gun will be traced back to SAMC, and every ATF agent in the USA will be crawling up Jax butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I love SOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think black males make up the MAIN DEMOGRAPHIC for SOA viewers?
Click to expand...


I know a bunch that love the show. I also know a bunch of women that do also!


----------



## Samson

GHook93 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm black and I love SOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think black males make up the MAIN DEMOGRAPHIC for SOA viewers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a bunch that love the show. I also know a bunch of women that do also!
Click to expand...


No doubt there are wimmins that want to see Jax's bare ass.

Somehow I don't think The View and SOA have the same % Wimmin viewers.


----------



## strollingbones

naw i am more into flangan.....jax's is just too blonde


----------



## strollingbones

so last night.....o damn....i really dont wanna say much since a few of you record....but damn....


----------



## High_Gravity

Last nights episode was amazing!


----------



## testarosa

strollingbones said:


> so last night.....o damn....i really dont wanna say much since a few of you record....but damn....



I'm always a day behind watching.

Exiting the thread now!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Last nights episode was amazing!



***SPOILERS***



Shocked about Lee Toric! Knocked him off in episode 4, seems alittle too early! Poor Phil. That guy always seemed out of place, but was always loyal. 

I wonder what Tara is up to. I think she is going to get screwed over by Wendy. I think Wendy's end game is getting Abel.

Glad to see some Neo-Nazi getting smoked!

Best lines of the show:

Your sisters blood tasted as good as her pussy  Otto.
The Ballz on Otto to say that to the guy that was torturing him! Smart move though!


Rat: Ill blow his shit up!  Tig: He means brains. Hes a little excited right now.
I thought that was hiliarious!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked about Lee Toric! Knocked him off in episode 4, seems alittle too early! Poor Phil. That guy always seemed out of place, but was always loyal.
> 
> I wonder what Tara is up to. I think she is going to get screwed over by Wendy. I think Wendy's end game is getting Abel.
> 
> Glad to see some Neo-Nazi getting smoked!
> 
> Best lines of the show:
> 
> Your sisters blood tasted as good as her pussy  Otto.
> The Ballz on Otto to say that to the guy that was torturing him! Smart move though!
> 
> 
> Rat: Ill blow his shit up!  Tig: He means brains. Hes a little excited right now.
> I thought that was hiliarious!
Click to expand...


I didn't expect the Marshal to have that early of an exit, but I think the damage he's done wil play out throughout the season.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last nights episode was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked about Lee Toric! Knocked him off in episode 4, seems alittle too early! Poor Phil. That guy always seemed out of place, but was always loyal.
> 
> I wonder what Tara is up to. I think she is going to get screwed over by Wendy. I think Wendy's end game is getting Abel.
> 
> Glad to see some Neo-Nazi getting smoked!
> 
> Best lines of the show:
> 
> Your sisters blood tasted as good as her pussy  Otto.
> The Ballz on Otto to say that to the guy that was torturing him! Smart move though!
> 
> 
> Rat: Ill blow his shit up!  Tig: He means brains. Hes a little excited right now.
> I thought that was hiliarious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't expect the Marshal to have that early of an exit, but I think the damage he's done wil play out throughout the season.
Click to expand...


He was one of the best antagonist the show has had. The actor playing him is great. Sorry to see him go so soon. He could have done a ton more with him. Glad Otto did him in through!


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Last nights episode was amazing!



i missed last night, but i'll watch it on demand tonight


----------



## Billo_Really

What the fuck happened to Peggy Bundy?


----------



## PixieStix

Breaking bad is/was better. But then again different strokes for different folks. 

I also liked Dexter, but the last season sucked for air. The ending was even worse


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> What the fuck happened to Peggy Bundy?



What do you mean? shes there and still very fuckable.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked about Lee Toric! Knocked him off in episode 4, seems alittle too early! Poor Phil. That guy always seemed out of place, but was always loyal.
> 
> I wonder what Tara is up to. I think she is going to get screwed over by Wendy. I think Wendy's end game is getting Abel.
> 
> Glad to see some Neo-Nazi getting smoked!
> 
> Best lines of the show:
> 
> Your sisters blood tasted as good as her pussy  Otto.
> The Ballz on Otto to say that to the guy that was torturing him! Smart move though!
> 
> 
> Rat: Ill blow his shit up!  Tig: He means brains. Hes a little excited right now.
> I thought that was hiliarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect the Marshal to have that early of an exit, but I think the damage he's done wil play out throughout the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was one of the best antagonist the show has had. The actor playing him is great. Sorry to see him go so soon. He could have done a ton more with him. Glad Otto did him in through!
Click to expand...


Otto had the best possible ending he could have asked for under these circumstances, Clay is one slick SOB.


----------



## Moonglow

Glad to see that US civilians love bad bikers.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> What do you mean? shes there and still very fuckable.


But she's so mean!


----------



## High_Gravity

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? shes there and still very fuckable.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's so mean!
Click to expand...


lol she kind of has to be, she would folded from the show years ago if she was a nice lady.


----------



## Spoonman

Moonglow said:


> Glad to see that US civilians love bad bikers.



they seem to love bad presidents too .  obama got reelected


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? shes there and still very fuckable.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's so mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol she kind of has to be, she would folded from the show years ago if she was a nice lady.
Click to expand...


i think her husband is one of the shows execs


----------



## High_Gravity

Spoonman said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that US civilians love bad bikers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they seem to love bad presidents too .  obama got reelected
Click to expand...


Ouch.


----------



## GHook93

Billo_Really said:


> What the fuck happened to Peggy Bundy?



Are you kidding? She is 60 years old! How many 60 yr old women are still attractive. She is still very fuckable and looks great even if she was in her 40s!


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect the Marshal to have that early of an exit, but I think the damage he's done wil play out throughout the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of the best antagonist the show has had. The actor playing him is great. Sorry to see him go so soon. He could have done a ton more with him. Glad Otto did him in through!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Otto had the best possible ending he could have asked for under these circumstances, Clay is one slick SOB.
Click to expand...


I think you are right about Clay, that guy knows how to stick around!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of the best antagonist the show has had. The actor playing him is great. Sorry to see him go so soon. He could have done a ton more with him. Glad Otto did him in through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otto had the best possible ending he could have asked for under these circumstances, Clay is one slick SOB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are right about Clay, that guy knows how to stick around!
Click to expand...


So Clay is in prison with black protection? thats very interesting, has that ever happened before in real life I wonder?


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that US civilians love bad bikers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they seem to love bad presidents too .  obama got reelected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch.
Click to expand...


lol,  sometimes, i just can't resist.


----------



## Billo_Really

GHook93 said:


> Are you kidding? She is 60 years old! How many 60 yr old women are still attractive. She is still very fuckable and looks great even if she was in her 40s!


That blonde who plays her sister is hotter!


----------



## GHook93

***SPOILERS ****

I have to say I wasn't impressed and afraid the show jumped the shark. I was loving the season up to that point, but it seems to have gone downhill. I hope this episode is just a bump in the road, but in my opinion it was just that bad.

The guard scene with Gemma and Clay is unrealistic! Assaulting prisoners is one thing, but sexually assaulting visitors is way too unbelievable! Stupid drama scene for shock value that seemed too unbelievable to give the shocker value!

The Irish denial of doing business with black gangster! Who are they crappin? Green speaks. Look into the history of gun runners, they constantly funnel guns to black gangsters in the states and African Warlords in Africa. That part it bullshit. 

The blowing up of the club was just stupidity and a poorly executed scene for me. I mean they aren't smart enough not to take an unknown package while at potential war, but they are just smart enough in the niche of time to get out. Also the IRA might be monsters and vicious assholes regardless of what the Irish say, but they aren't going to want the heat of murder a few dozen people, including women and children. Sorry that is unplausible.

Didn't like the episode and hope it wasn't a jump the shark episode!


----------



## Spoonman

the guy who plays otto is katey sagals husband in real life


----------



## strollingbones

damn it i missed it and dont have a recorder....really spoon i did not know that...i knew he produced the show


----------



## strollingbones

and i believe i am the only 60 yr old woman here...and yes we still are sexually active ..damn it


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> damn it i missed it and dont have a recorder....really spoon i did not know that...i knew he produced the show



yep, he is her husband.  do you have on demand with your cable company?  it would be on there.  you might also be able to get it on you tube.    I download it off torrents and watch it on the bus while i commute to work.  it is usually available there a day after, two days at most


----------



## strollingbones

we are too rural for the on demand for some reason


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> we are too rural for the on demand for some reason



try you tube or torrents.  torrents for sure i know it will be on.  i'll down load it tonight.


----------



## strollingbones

what is torrents?


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> what is torrents?



it is an on line file sharing site.  do you remember napster for music?   it is sort of like that, but it also has pretty much any movie or TV show you want.   i use it all the time.


----------



## strollingbones

peer to peer and not legal?


----------



## strollingbones

and they want a credit card?


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> peer to peer and not legal?



technicalities.  lol    i guess the best way to put it is some is legal some is not.  i have downloaded well over 2000 titles.  never had an issue.  if you are downloading SOA, you won't have an issue.  

what you do is first ad your host.  here is a link for that   BitTorrent - Delivering the World's Content

you download this and when you start to download your torrent, that is the location it will automatically down load too.


next you go to a torrent site.  there are a ton of them.  one of the best is called KAT    - Kickasstorrents   i tried pulling up the link for you but it gets blocked at work.  just do a yahoo search for it.   (it won't show up on google)  click on the link.  when the site opens type in sons of anarchy in the search window. when the the results come, select the show you want - season 6 episode 5.   click on it, and hit download when the prompt appears.  As soon as it downloads you can watch it.


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> and they want a credit card?



no credit card.  use the links i just gave you.  if you have a problem, when i get home i will give you the actual links i use


----------



## strollingbones

pm me the link when you get home...all of these want payment....this one 25 bucks


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> pm me the link when you get home...all of these want payment....this one 25 bucks



i will.  do you know how to use a proxie?


----------



## strollingbones

and i want to thank ghook for negging me


----------



## High_Gravity

I still love the show.


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> and i want to thank ghook for negging me



did you get the links?


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> and i want to thank ghook for negging me



Bones that was a complete accident. You can clearly see from my comment, that I think it's AWESOME that you are sexually active in your 60s! That is a great and well respectable thing. 

Sorry about that, I will get you back plus some! Glad your around, you took a hiatus for a while!


Side note: Not sure how that got a neg. I could have sworn I put a positive in! Again sorry about that.


----------



## strollingbones

yea yea sure you are.....you are lucky i am not shooting back....

let me look for the link....


----------



## Trajan

well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,  


Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club. 

I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....

Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out. 

And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.


----------



## Spoonman

Trajan said:


> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.



I watched it tonight without commercials.  1 hr long.  they are pulling a half hour of advertising out of the show.


----------



## Trajan

Spoonman said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it tonight without commercials.  1 hr long.  they are pulling a half hour of advertising out of the show.
Click to expand...


as opposed to the usual 40 minutes to 20, they have the audience right there, why not? we get an extra 20 for another 10...and I tivo it so......


----------



## Spoonman

Trajan said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it tonight without commercials.  1 hr long.  they are pulling a half hour of advertising out of the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as opposed to the usual 40 minutes to 20, they have the audience right there, why not? we get an extra 20 for another 10...and I tivo it so......
Click to expand...


totally a smart move.   people are going to watch it.  it has some real die hard  fans


----------



## strollingbones

yes but the commercials are long enough to let you fall asleep damn it....


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> yes but the commercials are long enough to let you fall asleep damn it....



thats my problem too.   it happened to me last night watching another show.  i missed the ending


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> yes but the commercials are long enough to let you fall asleep damn it....



tivo hon... fast forward......


----------



## BDBoop

I have only seen the first episode. My sister and her SO, my daughter and her husband are all majorly involved in this series. 

Anyway, just some Jax news.

Charlie Hunnam Pulls Out of Fifty Shades of Grey, Studio to Recast Role - Fifty Shades of Grey, Fifty Shades of Grey, Movie News, Charlie Hunnam : People.com

He pulled out *HA!* of '50 Shades of Gray,' allegedly due to his schedule being SO busy he couldn't find time to prepare for the part.

My guess is, this movie is going to be such a stinker that everybody is running from it.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.



Cash Cow for FX.......???

*YA THINK????!!!!*

Poor Tara. I mean really you gotta be pretty fucked up to need Drea de Matteo (Wendy the Crack Head) as your best hope for survival.

Yes I saw the bomb comming for miles away. Amazed that they just wheeled it in inside a Beer Keg.


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash Cow for FX.......???
> 
> *YA THINK????!!!!*
> 
> Poor Tara. I mean really you gotta be pretty fucked up to need Drea de Matteo (Wendy the Crack Head) as your best hope for survival.
> 
> Yes I saw the bomb comming for miles away. Amazed that they just wheeled it in inside a Beer Keg.
Click to expand...




> Poor Tara. I mean really you gotta be pretty fucked up to need Drea de Matteo (Wendy the Crack Head) as your best hope for survival.



tell me about it.....I don't think shes going to wind up going to jail and the whole thing will out, gemma and jax make common cause against tara...*shrugs* 

I have not caught up yet, we are watching it tonight.


----------



## Spoonman

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash Cow for FX.......???
> 
> *YA THINK????!!!!*
> 
> Poor Tara. I mean really you gotta be pretty fucked up to need Drea de Matteo (Wendy the Crack Head) as your best hope for survival.
> 
> Yes I saw the bomb comming for miles away. Amazed that they just wheeled it in inside a Beer Keg.
Click to expand...


the first year or so when I would tell people about the show, most never even heard of it.  some people would say, isn't that a biker show?   Now everyone knows it


----------



## GHook93

Started out with a bang and was exciting, but got boring, predictable and lame quick.

Every scene seems the same. Go into a building confront the bad guys, fight the bad guys, one pulls a gun and shoots and misses and next thing you know they're in a high speed police chase. How many times are they going to do that.

Then it shock and more shock, until the shock becomes boring. Lastest episode, they have tranie back for a story with zero relevance and zero reason for happening other than they want to include a kiddie porn story to go along with all the kiddie tragedies. Then of course they have to show a random prison rape scene. To top it off they have the Tara over-the-top fake miscarriage beating at the hands of Gemma! Tara's plan is picture perfect until she has her allies turn on her. Wendy or Uncer? One or both! How predictable. 

I though the season was going downhill after the great season premier, but the Irish Bombing and then the last episode have really make it an forgettable season. It can turn around to be a good one, but so far not so good!


----------



## High_Gravity

Do you think Jax would actually kill Tara if he found out what she was planning? Jax honestly has no clue about her intentions at all!


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Started out with a bang and was exciting, but got boring, predictable and lame quick.
> 
> Every scene seems the same. Go into a building confront the bad guys, fight the bad guys, one pulls a gun and shoots and misses and next thing you know they're in a high speed police chase. How many times are they going to do that.
> 
> Then it shock and more shock, until the shock becomes boring. Lastest episode, they have tranie back for a story with zero relevance and zero reason for happening other than they want to include a kiddie porn story to go along with all the kiddie tragedies. Then of course they have to show a random prison rape scene. To top it off they have the Tara over-the-top fake miscarriage beating at the hands of Gemma! Tara's plan is picture perfect until she has her allies turn on her. Wendy or Uncer? One or both! How predictable.
> 
> I though the season was going downhill after the great season premier, but the Irish Bombing and then the last episode have really make it an forgettable season. It can turn around to be a good one, but so far not so good!



I retract this statement. After last episode I am on board!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started out with a bang and was exciting, but got boring, predictable and lame quick.
> 
> Every scene seems the same. Go into a building confront the bad guys, fight the bad guys, one pulls a gun and shoots and misses and next thing you know they're in a high speed police chase. How many times are they going to do that.
> 
> Then it shock and more shock, until the shock becomes boring. Lastest episode, they have tranie back for a story with zero relevance and zero reason for happening other than they want to include a kiddie porn story to go along with all the kiddie tragedies. Then of course they have to show a random prison rape scene. To top it off they have the Tara over-the-top fake miscarriage beating at the hands of Gemma! Tara's plan is picture perfect until she has her allies turn on her. Wendy or Uncer? One or both! How predictable.
> 
> I though the season was going downhill after the great season premier, but the Irish Bombing and then the last episode have really make it an forgettable season. It can turn around to be a good one, but so far not so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retract this statement. After last episode I am on board!
Click to expand...


I told you, I really enjoyed last nights episode. That fight between Jax and Nero was entertaining.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sons of Anarchy is my second favorite show on tv right now, tied with American Horror Story. Walking Dead is first. That said, what do you think will happen to Clay? apparently the Irish are going to move on the prison bus taking Clay to the mental ward?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Do you think Jax would actually kill Tara if he found out what she was planning? Jax honestly has no clue about her intentions at all!



He has three roads to take:
(1) Torture her: Get her sent to jail and not let her see her kids!
(2) Punish her: Kill her.
(3) Forgiver her: Get her out of jail and not wack her.

For some reason I think he takes road number 1.
Predictions:
(1) Jax gets Galen to slip up and hands him to the Black DA (her name escapes me). She upholds her end of the bargain. With one catch, Jax dumps the demand to have Tara released. She charges Galen with supplying the gun that was used in the mass shooting
(2) Roosevelt then helps Jax get the Black DA lady in hot water. Her tampering with evidence, her hiring and cover up of Toric and other unlawful tactics. SOA seem to always get the best of their outlaw and law enforcement antagonists. 
(3) Clay escapes prison and relocates to Belfast and runs the guns for SOA. Clay and Jax make peace.
(4) Gemma kills the Medical Administrator at the hospital that was helping Tara (in a planned way).
(5) Jax kills Wendy by forcing a lethal mixed of drugs in her arm.
(6) Robocop and the MILIF, open the store.
(7) Major drama happens at the end and a major character gets smoked: Bobby, Gibbs, Tig or Juice get killed.


----------



## AmericanNazis

You know why it's the best? 

Charlie Hunnam is English. 

All the best American series' have English actors playing the leads. The only exceptions which spring to mind are Californication and Breaking Bad.


----------



## High_Gravity

English actors are very, very good. Got to give them that.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Jax would actually kill Tara if he found out what she was planning? Jax honestly has no clue about her intentions at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has three roads to take:
> (1) Torture her: Get her sent to jail and not let her see her kids!
> (2) Punish her: Kill her.
> (3) Forgiver her: Get her out of jail and not wack her.
> 
> For some reason I think he takes road number 1.
> Predictions:
> (1) Jax gets Galen to slip up and hands him to the Black DA (her name escapes me). She upholds her end of the bargain. With one catch, Jax dumps the demand to have Tara released. She charges Galen with supplying the gun that was used in the mass shooting
> (2) Roosevelt then helps Jax get the Black DA lady in hot water. Her tampering with evidence, her hiring and cover up of Toric and other unlawful tactics. SOA seem to always get the best of their outlaw and law enforcement antagonists.
> (3) Clay escapes prison and relocates to Belfast and runs the guns for SOA. Clay and Jax make peace.
> (4) Gemma kills the Medical Administrator at the hospital that was helping Tara (in a planned way).
> (5) Jax kills Wendy by forcing a lethal mixed of drugs in her arm.
> (6) Robocop and the MILIF, open the store.
> (7) Major drama happens at the end and a major character gets smoked: Bobby, Gibbs, Tig or Juice get killed.
Click to expand...


Yeah the way this is playing out, a major character will go, not sure who it will be though, the Black guys from Oakland did ask for Tig in the beginning but I have not seen them around in a while.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started out with a bang and was exciting, but got boring, predictable and lame quick.
> 
> Every scene seems the same. Go into a building confront the bad guys, fight the bad guys, one pulls a gun and shoots and misses and next thing you know they're in a high speed police chase. How many times are they going to do that.
> 
> Then it shock and more shock, until the shock becomes boring. Lastest episode, they have tranie back for a story with zero relevance and zero reason for happening other than they want to include a kiddie porn story to go along with all the kiddie tragedies. Then of course they have to show a random prison rape scene. To top it off they have the Tara over-the-top fake miscarriage beating at the hands of Gemma! Tara's plan is picture perfect until she has her allies turn on her. Wendy or Uncer? One or both! How predictable.
> 
> I though the season was going downhill after the great season premier, but the Irish Bombing and then the last episode have really make it an forgettable season. It can turn around to be a good one, but so far not so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retract this statement. After last episode I am on board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you, I really enjoyed last nights episode. That fight between Jax and Nero was entertaining.
Click to expand...


After the season premier easily the best of the season.


----------



## High_Gravity

Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.



this show is getting pretty intense.  awesome drama.   lots of unexpected twists and turns


----------



## High_Gravity

Spoonman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this show is getting pretty intense.  awesome drama.   lots of unexpected twists and turns
Click to expand...


Nobody looked happy after Jax did that, Nero was disgusted. I understand why it had to be done but Jax did it in such a cold blooded fashion, I think Nero is almost done with Jax and all this if he isn't already. Jax just made the Irishman they left alive into a Kingpin.


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this show is getting pretty intense.  awesome drama.   lots of unexpected twists and turns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody looked happy after Jax did that, Nero was disgusted. I understand why it had to be done but Jax did it in such a cold blooded fashion, I think Nero is almost done with Jax and all this if he isn't already. Jax just made the Irishman they left alive into a Kingpin.
Click to expand...


oh yea, there are so many scenarios that can come ut of this


----------



## High_Gravity

Spoonman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> this show is getting pretty intense.  awesome drama.   lots of unexpected twists and turns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody looked happy after Jax did that, Nero was disgusted. I understand why it had to be done but Jax did it in such a cold blooded fashion, I think Nero is almost done with Jax and all this if he isn't already. Jax just made the Irishman they left alive into a Kingpin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yea, there are so many scenarios that can come ut of this
Click to expand...


I'm hoping Jax has a plan for the district attorney, she is pissing mad right now.


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody looked happy after Jax did that, Nero was disgusted. I understand why it had to be done but Jax did it in such a cold blooded fashion, I think Nero is almost done with Jax and all this if he isn't already. Jax just made the Irishman they left alive into a Kingpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, there are so many scenarios that can come ut of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Jax has a plan for the district attorney, she is pissing mad right now.
Click to expand...


oh yea,  she has been pissing me off for a long time.  remember how they got rid of agent Stahl like 3 years ago?


----------



## Trajan

Trajan said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> well a few things- that last episode with the guards wanting to watch gemma an clay was kind of messed up. I don't know why Kurt Sutter ( the head writer/creator and sagals/gemmas husband in real life), he was also Otto,
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am seeing that Tara is a much better actress than I thought she was, you could see from minute 1 in tis seasons she had crossed a bridge, her whole attitude and 'bearing' has changed, shes just a bit 'off'.........she has her exit strategy, to either leave jax either way, by being sent to jail or just leaving and making sure the boys wind up anywhere else but at TM or with gemma and the club.
> 
> I am flummoxed that Jax has not picked up on her mood/bearing change, unless, he knows, deep down...she told him last season she would have to think for both of them......I remember that clearly...I am wondering if jax knows but doesn't want to deal with it so keeps it buried.....
> 
> Oh and hey who didn't see something coming, when the King told him to be available at 600 pm for his decision for a vote ...I told my wife right at that moment it was like Michale Corleone kissing Fredo.....goner  ......they're gonna take them out.
> 
> And this show must be some cash cow for FX, they're running hour and a half episodes every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash Cow for FX.......???
> 
> *YA THINK????!!!!*
> 
> Poor Tara. I mean really you gotta be pretty fucked up to need Drea de Matteo (Wendy the Crack Head) as your best hope for survival.
> 
> Yes I saw the bomb comming for miles away. Amazed that they just wheeled it in inside a Beer Keg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Tara. I mean really you gotta be pretty fucked up to need Drea de Matteo (Wendy the Crack Head) as your best hope for survival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell me about it.....I don't think shes going to wind up going to jail and the whole thing will out, gemma and jax make common cause against tara...*shrugs*
> 
> I have not caught up yet, we are watching it tonight.
Click to expand...


looks ,like I caught a break and got this one right....god knows what jax will do now...hes trying to get Tara out form under her sentence..BUT now that he knows what he knows, will he go through with it? Easy way to separate her from the family...I guess he has to, tara can drop to many dimes and they don't have immunity against everything..or, do they?


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.



I think Jax has a plan for getting the DA woman to keep the deal or go down in flames over the Toric mess! Nero might be the best character on the show.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jax has a plan for getting the DA woman to keep the deal or go down in flames over the Toric mess! Nero might be the best character on the show.
Click to expand...


The way that Jax killed Clay basically in front of everyone his mom, Nero, Tara etc all watching from the window with the curtains open, you think he meant do that? all those people are shook up now.


----------



## armada

M gonna start it today


----------



## Gracie

I guess I need to watch it from start to current. I wonder if full episodes are on youtube? No, I have never watched it. Guess I should.

I did that with LOST, too. And game of Thrones. But I watched GOT on HBO GO on my pc. Sons is not a HBO series, though, right? I think it's Starz? I don't get that any more.


----------



## armada

torrents good quality no commercials


----------



## Spoonman

armada said:


> torrents good quality no commercials



thats the way i go.  and they are available the next day


----------



## Spoonman

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow last nights episode was insane, the way Jax killed Clay with the windows open and Gemma could see, wow. Jax is cold blooded as a motherfucker, now we have to wait 2 weeks to see what happens next. That district attorney wants blood now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jax has a plan for getting the DA woman to keep the deal or go down in flames over the Toric mess! Nero might be the best character on the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way that Jax killed Clay basically in front of everyone his mom, Nero, Tara etc all watching from the window with the curtains open, you think he meant do that? all those people are shook up now.
Click to expand...


i'm sure it was done for a reason we will see in upcoming episodes.  someone told me this is the last season for the show.  Anyone know?


----------



## armada

Spoonman said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> 
> torrents good quality no commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the way i go.  and they are available the next day
Click to expand...


next day?  torrents are being uploaded hour later than show air time in USA,  but you must be on private tracker e.g. IPT


----------



## GHook93

Spoonman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Jax has a plan for getting the DA woman to keep the deal or go down in flames over the Toric mess! Nero might be the best character on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way that Jax killed Clay basically in front of everyone his mom, Nero, Tara etc all watching from the window with the curtains open, you think he meant do that? all those people are shook up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sure it was done for a reason we will see in upcoming episodes.  someone told me this is the last season for the show.  Anyone know?
Click to expand...


They are signed through season 7, but it could still get cancelled after this season or get extended past season 7. Not much chance of it getting cancelled. SOA still has killer ratings and F/X highest rated show. Expect them to be around through season 7 and probably season 8.

Rating for Tuesday is 2.3, which leads the cable spot that night. Heck their 11:30 reshowing is at 0.6, which is only 0.1 lower than liberal lover faux news show the daily show. 

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...iners-real-husbands-of-hollywood-more/215344/


----------



## Trajan

jax did clay in front of everyone becasue it had to be done, clay had played out his string and they wanted out from under any involvement with guns.....there was nowhere for clay to go or any part for him to play in the new paradigm, and he told clay they took a new vote

tara was back in the drivers seat for oh, 5 minutes, after she got the slug outta of bobby and kept it, then wham;  her new  lawyer tells he, due to your past participation , you can send jax and the club down,  but you'll lose your kids...damn,  the writers here really twist shit up, excellent.....what will she do?


----------



## Spoonman

GHook93 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way that Jax killed Clay basically in front of everyone his mom, Nero, Tara etc all watching from the window with the curtains open, you think he meant do that? all those people are shook up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure it was done for a reason we will see in upcoming episodes.  someone told me this is the last season for the show.  Anyone know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are signed through season 7, but it could still get cancelled after this season or get extended past season 7. Not much chance of it getting cancelled. SOA still has killer ratings and F/X highest rated show. Expect them to be around through season 7 and probably season 8.
> 
> Rating for Tuesday is 2.3, which leads the cable spot that night. Heck their 11:30 reshowing is at 0.6, which is only 0.1 lower than liberal lover faux news show the daily show.
> 
> Tuesday Cable Ratings: ?Sons of Anarchy? Wins Night, College Basketball, ?Tosh.0?, ?Moonshiners?, ?Real Husbands of Hollywood? & More - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers
Click to expand...


thanks man


----------



## Trajan

I heard Kurt Sutter had like 10 seasons mapped out(?).........I miss Otto...


----------



## Spoonman

Trajan said:


> I heard Kurt Sutter had like 10 seasons mapped out(?).........I miss Otto...



yea, the show has lost a lot of great characters


----------



## GHook93

Trajan said:


> I heard Kurt Sutter had like 10 seasons mapped out(?).........I miss Otto...



I miss Opie, my favorite character after Tig!


----------



## GHook93

Wow they are setting up for a great shocking season finale. A lot of unanswered questions.

What is the over/under that Jax offs Tara? I think they are 60/40 at this point. 
I think Juice is toast! Should have kept quiet to Nero, now that is the 2nd time he double crossed Jax.
What did Tara do with the bullet? Does she still have it? Will she get picked up with it. Could be a sticking point.
What is Nero going to do? He looked like he was ready for round 2 with Jax. I think he will definitely confront him about killing the mother.
How do the Chinese react? They have to kill someone, but who? Could be Happy!
The Mayans are preparing for war? Who gets wacked! Might be a set up for next season though.

What is Jax's play with the black DA lady. He usually gets the better of his law enforcement antagonist in the end. I wonder if he is going to play her hiring Toric against her?

I am looking forward to this season finale!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Wow they are setting up for a great shocking season finale. A lot of unanswered questions.
> 
> What is the over/under that Jax offs Tara? I think they are 60/40 at this point.
> I think Juice is toast! Should have kept quiet to Nero, now that is the 2nd time he double crossed Jax.
> What did Tara do with the bullet? Does she still have it? Will she get picked up with it. Could be a sticking point.
> What is Nero going to do? He looked like he was ready for round 2 with Jax. I think he will definitely confront him about killing the mother.
> How do the Chinese react? They have to kill someone, but who? Could be Happy!
> The Mayans are preparing for war? Who gets wacked! Might be a set up for next season though.
> 
> What is Jax's play with the black DA lady. He usually gets the better of his law enforcement antagonist in the end. I wonder if he is going to play her hiring Toric against her?
> 
> I am looking forward to this season finale!



I think this is it for Juice, he has fucked up too many times and this is huge telling Nero that. I know the Mayans want Nero on their side but I can't see it, he's in too deep with the Sons.


----------



## Gracie

Long time ago, I watched an episode. I am not sure what actor plays what character, but didnt Ron Pearlman kill Jax dad when he was just a baby or a kid? And is Clay Ron Perlman? I saw the episode last night so I was not familiar with ANY of what transpired from first season, one episode, until last night, seeing the flashback of Jax shooting perlman in the neck.

I hate Jax mother with a passion. Wish it would have been her that got shot. She hooked up with the guy that killed Jax dad. Or am I wrong?

Yeah. I guess I better go to youtube and see from epi 1 all the way thru to the finale this season.


----------



## Spoonman

Gracie said:


> Long time ago, I watched an episode. I am not sure what actor plays what character, but didnt Ron Pearlman kill Jax dad when he was just a baby or a kid? And is Clay Ron Perlman? I saw the episode last night so I was not familiar with ANY of what transpired from first season, one episode, until last night, seeing the flashback of Jax shooting perlman in the neck.
> 
> I hate Jax mother with a passion. Wish it would have been her that got shot. She hooked up with the guy that killed Jax dad. Or am I wrong?
> 
> Yeah. I guess I better go to youtube and see from epi 1 all the way thru to the finale this season.



yes, clay (ron perlman) killed jax's father, with jax's mothers blessing when jax was a baby.


----------



## Gracie

Well, last night ...or was it this early morning?....I went to youtube, google, bing...trying to find where I can watch all the seasons from 1 to the this last one. Couldn't find ANY. All were snippets, not full episodes.

Anyone know where I can watch ALL episodes from season 1 to current, and not have to download?


----------



## Spoonman

Gracie said:


> Well, last night ...or was it this early morning?....I went to youtube, google, bing...trying to find where I can watch all the seasons from 1 to the this last one. Couldn't find ANY. All were snippets, not full episodes.
> 
> Anyone know where I can watch ALL episodes from season 1 to current, and not have to download?



have you ever used torrents?  you can find every episode there.  if you don't know how to use it i'll send you the links and an explanation.


----------



## strollingbones

damn all i can say...we all knew it was coming but damn it was violent


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> damn all i can say...we all knew it was coming but damn it was violent



i'm just downloading it today.  i'll watch it later.  i hate sitting through all the commercials


----------



## Trajan

Tara is the wild card now, wtf is she going to do? On the run? a fugitive with 2 kids? ....seriously? I have no idea how this is going to play out...one more episode right? hummmm....


----------



## Trajan

GHook93 said:


> Wow they are setting up for a great shocking season finale. A lot of unanswered questions.
> 
> What is the over/under that Jax offs Tara? I think they are 60/40 at this point.
> I think Juice is toast! Should have kept quiet to Nero, now that is the 2nd time he double crossed Jax.
> What did Tara do with the bullet? Does she still have it? Will she get picked up with it. Could be a sticking point.
> What is Nero going to do? He looked like he was ready for round 2 with Jax. I think he will definitely confront him about killing the mother.
> How do the Chinese react? They have to kill someone, but who? Could be Happy!
> The Mayans are preparing for war? Who gets wacked! Might be a set up for next season though.
> 
> What is Jax's play with the black DA lady. He usually gets the better of his law enforcement antagonist in the end. I wonder if he is going to play her hiring Toric against her?
> 
> I am looking forward to this season finale!



that talk the mayan chief gave to nero was serious Sun Tzu shit, the balance of power shifting and being out of whack....the writers are really really good on this show, he spelled it out correctly BUT since jax took down the Chinese and made the Niners the strongest 'tribe' via their connect to the guns, that mayan chief will have his hands full. It appears Jax thought ahead and took care of the power vacuum by giving the gun biz to the niners and keeping it out of the mayans hands....


----------



## Gracie

Spoonman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, last night ...or was it this early morning?....I went to youtube, google, bing...trying to find where I can watch all the seasons from 1 to the this last one. Couldn't find ANY. All were snippets, not full episodes.
> 
> Anyone know where I can watch ALL episodes from season 1 to current, and not have to download?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever used torrents?  you can find every episode there.  if you don't know how to use it i'll send you the links and an explanation.
Click to expand...


Haven't heard of torrents. If it isn't too confusing and I don't have to download anything...I will check it out. Thanks SM


----------



## GHook93

***SPOILERS***

I thought season 6 was a great episode. One of the best in few years. The only low point was the meaningless storyline with the Trannie!

However, the last episode still has given me the shivers (watched it last night). The end slaying of Tara (Ophelia) by Gemma  (Gertude) was purposefully predictable, but utterly shocking also. Then Juice taking out Roosevelt? A powerful last season with great acting by everyone especially Gemma (forgetting her real name at the moment).

It looks like the show is going full circle to the SOA and Mayans war. Reminder one of the first scenes from season 1 was the Mayans blowing up the gun warehouse!

I can say this, the show has got me completely back on board. I was waving the last few seasons, but this season has made me looking forward to next season 100 fold!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> ***SPOILERS***
> 
> I thought season 6 was a great episode. One of the best in few years. The only low point was the meaningless storyline with the Trannie!
> 
> However, the last episode still has given me the shivers (watched it last night). The end slaying of Tara (Ophelia) by Gemma  (Gertude) was purposefully predictable, but utterly shocking also. Then Juice taking out Roosevelt? A powerful last season with great acting by everyone especially Gemma (forgetting her real name at the moment).
> 
> It looks like the show is going full circle to the SOA and Mayans war. Reminder one of the first scenes from season 1 was the Mayans blowing up the gun warehouse!
> 
> I can say this, the show has got me completely back on board. I was waving the last few seasons, but this season has made me looking forward to next season 100 fold!



Its going be whites (Sons of Anarchy) and Blacks (Niners) against the Mexicans and Asians, thats very interesting.


----------



## Trajan

well, we watched it last night via the dvr...man oh man, my wife hid her eyes when gemma got busy with that meat fork...


I wasn't sure what they were going to do with tara, what can they have done? she goes to jail loses the boys, rats ? then lives in fear the rest of her life? 


as for the battles to come, what is sam cro supposed to do to survive as a viable club? caught in the middle , the mayans expanding, they think the mayans will just let them be? Going legit doesn't remove you from blowback and folks wanting to settle scores and knock off the former king.....

that shit marcus pulled killing the niners at the gun exchange, well, its on......Popes replacement (I forgot his name) has to hit back and hard, if hes got the reach like pope did, truly, he can hit the mayans and Lin back in ways they cannot even fathom. 

Either way they set the table; Jax won't be going to jail and, pope guy has to get him back in the game, Jax is partially responsible for the deal,  it went south so hes got to help make that good.... I can see the godfather 3 scene all over again;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU]Just when I thought I was out...they pull me back in. - YouTube[/ame]

great season overall....


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> 
> I thought season 6 was a great episode. One of the best in few years. The only low point was the meaningless storyline with the Trannie!
> 
> However, the last episode still has given me the shivers (watched it last night). The end slaying of Tara (Ophelia) by Gemma  (Gertude) was purposefully predictable, but utterly shocking also. Then Juice taking out Roosevelt? A powerful last season with great acting by everyone especially Gemma (forgetting her real name at the moment).
> 
> It looks like the show is going full circle to the SOA and Mayans war. Reminder one of the first scenes from season 1 was the Mayans blowing up the gun warehouse!
> 
> I can say this, the show has got me completely back on board. I was waving the last few seasons, but this season has made me looking forward to next season 100 fold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going be whites (Sons of Anarchy) and Blacks (Niners) against the Mexicans and Asians, thats very interesting.
Click to expand...


Mexicans => Mayans

Asians => ????

Does the Asian (Chinese) Gang have a name? If so how come we cannot recall it?,,,,unless we look it up.....




Lin Triad.


Frankly, with the guns (and Irish) on their side, I don't see how the 9 ers can possibly lose. I don't see SAMCRO being blamed because Mayan's shot the 9ers during the gun deal.

What will be most interesting will be to see Jax's new character. I predict he'll lose what remaining shreads of humanity he had, and go completely berzerk on Mayans, including Nero, who I predict he'll kill.

Another interesting storyline will be the investigation of Tara's and Roosevelt's murder. Clearly Jax will be found innocent (his gun was not used, and the fork used on Tara is not at the crime scene with Jax. I wonder if investigators will find Tara's Bullet? But the official investigation will parallel Jax's; Will he discover Gemma killed Tara? Will Juice take the fall? Interesting how Juice has made two suicide attempts and failed both times; perhaps a third will be the charm?

Finally, what female will replace the HUGE gap left in the story? I'm not thinking Wendy. Perhaps, but not likely. A fresh face could appear, but I lean towards the schizophrenic chick that runs the register at the ice cream parlor/biker den....Here name? We had some Foreshadowing of this possibility when Gemma commented that "There's something about her I like."


----------



## BDBoop

Holy shit. I only ever saw one episode, right?

Tonight I go upstairs on break, and see the last three minutes of the final episode of season five.

I think I'm in shock.



Spoiler: spoiler



When Jax found his wife dead on the kitchen floor because his mother murdered her.


----------



## GHook93

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***SPOILERS***
> 
> I thought season 6 was a great episode. One of the best in few years. The only low point was the meaningless storyline with the Trannie!
> 
> However, the last episode still has given me the shivers (watched it last night). The end slaying of Tara (Ophelia) by Gemma  (Gertude) was purposefully predictable, but utterly shocking also. Then Juice taking out Roosevelt? A powerful last season with great acting by everyone especially Gemma (forgetting her real name at the moment).
> 
> It looks like the show is going full circle to the SOA and Mayans war. Reminder one of the first scenes from season 1 was the Mayans blowing up the gun warehouse!
> 
> I can say this, the show has got me completely back on board. I was waving the last few seasons, but this season has made me looking forward to next season 100 fold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going be whites (Sons of Anarchy) and Blacks (Niners) against the Mexicans and Asians, thats very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mexicans => Mayans
> 
> Asians => ????
> 
> Does the Asian (Chinese) Gang have a name? If so how come we cannot recall it?,,,,unless we look it up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lin Triad.
> 
> 
> Frankly, with the guns (and Irish) on their side, I don't see how the 9 ers can possibly lose. I don't see SAMCRO being blamed because Mayan's shot the 9ers during the gun deal.
> 
> What will be most interesting will be to see Jax's new character. I predict he'll lose what remaining shreads of humanity he had, and go completely berzerk on Mayans, including Nero, who I predict he'll kill.
> 
> Another interesting storyline will be the investigation of Tara's and Roosevelt's murder. Clearly Jax will be found innocent (his gun was not used, and the fork used on Tara is not at the crime scene with Jax. I wonder if investigators will find Tara's Bullet? But the official investigation will parallel Jax's; Will he discover Gemma killed Tara? Will Juice take the fall? Interesting how Juice has made two suicide attempts and failed both times; perhaps a third will be the charm?
> 
> Finally, what female will replace the HUGE gap left in the story? I'm not thinking Wendy. Perhaps, but not likely. A fresh face could appear, but I lean towards the schizophrenic chick that runs the register at the ice cream parlor/biker den....Here name? We had some Foreshadowing of this possibility when Gemma commented that "There's something about her I like."
Click to expand...


I think they know it wasn't Jax. I don't think that will even be in the storyline. Juice is toast. I was thinking the same thing about the bullet. Where did it go? Did she hide it? It would suck to be Bobby if it does!

My guess is Wendy gets smoked. Jax doesn't like her and she is going to make a play for custody. I think he gets a new hottie who isn't casted yet. Heck he might end up with Opie's ex? She seems like a good woman and is smoking hot!


----------



## 007

GHook93 said:


> A powerful last season with great acting by everyone especially Gemma (forgetting her real name at the moment).



Peggy Bundy.


----------



## LeoAdamson

Damn I still havent seen this show! Need to start soon when Im done up-to-date with Arrow, Almost Human, The Blacklist.. Heard a lot good stuff about it from all my mates.


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> If you don't believe just watch one episode you will hooked! It out does the Sopranos 10 fold (not the Wire though)!
> 
> Sons of Anarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I started this thread 9/22/09 when the show was in it's infancy. Today it's starting it's last season and I have to say the show lived up to the hype. The Ireland season kind of blew, but the rest of the series (esp last season) was rock solid. Sad to see the show end, but this season should rock. I also like when the series known it will end before, so they can gear the script for a conclusion. Can't wait!


----------



## GHook93

*The Dead Pool*

They stated 2 SOA members will die. I think more will die. So what is the death pool?

Happy, Chibs, Jax. Juice, Bobby, Rat Montez, West ,Gemma, Tig, Quinn and Rat

So who dies?


----------



## GHook93

The seasons is starting off fairly good, except for last night. I didn't like the unprepareness of the MC against the Asians. 

Also I know they are ruthless gangsters, but knocking off 16 innocent women is going to bring too much heat to contain. No way the Chinese would be that stupid in such a small town! No F-ing way!


----------

